# Playing Music In Target?



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 22, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone work at a target where they play music in the store? If not why? I've actually had several guests ask about that. I'd really like them to do that because especially at night when there's not a lot of people it get so quiet when I'm working and I hate it. Lol maybe it's just me. Thoughts?


----------



## NPC (Apr 23, 2018)

It's supposed to be distraction free shopping. I wouldn't mind some light piano music or something. Doesn't match Target's vibe though.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 23, 2018)

Not a fan unless I get to pick the playlist.

However, I suspect Spot would be fine with my musical tastes.

I think I posted this one before but here is a short playlist for a quiet afternoon.

_ Bloodletting_ - *Concrete Blonde*

_Rawhead & Bloody Bone_ - *Siouxsie and the Banshees*

_I was a Teenage Werewolf_ - *The Cramps*

_Trick or Treat_ - *The Nekromantix*

_Silver Tongued Devil_ – *Deadbillys*

_Vampira_ - *The Misfits*

_Black Ghost_ - *The Hillbilly Moon Explosion*

_Michael Meyers_ - *The Meteors*

_Dementia 66_ - *My Life with the Thrill Kill Cult*

_The Black Widow_ – *Alice Cooper*

_Bela Lugosi’s Dead_ - *Bahus*

_Vampire_ – *Bif Naked*

_Dark Night_ – *The Blasters*

_Kidnapper_ – *Blondie*

_Don’t Fear the Reaper_ – *Blue Oyster Cult*

Thrill Kill – *The Damned*

_Looking At the Invisible Man_ – *The Dead Weather*

_Sister of Night_ – *Depeche Mode*

_Death of Jonah Hex_ – *Ghoultown *

_The Hellfire Club_ – *Imelda May*

_Spiderbite_ – *Jerry Cantrell*

_Hammer Horror_ – *Kate Bush*

_Love like Blood_ – *Killing Joke*

_Monster_ – *L7*

_Long Hard Road Out Of Hell_ – *Marilyn Manson*

_The Call of Ktulu_ – *Metallica*

_Cannibal Song_ – *Ministry*

_The Curse of Millhaven_ – *Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds*

_Scaretale _– *Nightwish*

_Dead Man’s Party_ – *Oingo Boingo*

_Going To Hell_ – *The Pretty Reckless*

_Transylvanian Concubine_ – *Rasputina*

_Werewolf Baby_ – *Rob Zombie*

_Mommy’s Little Monster_ – *Social Distortion*

_Ghost of Stephen Foster_ – *The Squirrel Nut Zippers*

_The Ghost of Vicksburg_ – *The Stone Coyotes*

_Werewolves of London_ – *Warren Zevon *

_I, Zombie_ – *White Zombie*

_Cannibal Family_ – *The Wolfgangs*

_The Devils Den_* - Skrillex*

_Honey White - _*Morphine*

_Close Your Eyes and Count to Fuck - _*Run The Jewels*

_Spit out the Poison - _*Skindred*

_Dark Nights - _*Dorothy*



Here are are a few other threads on the subject.

Overhead music - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/overhead-music.17002/#post-358086

Music on overhead - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/music-on-overhead.13483/#post-242873

The Silence - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/the-silence.1483/#post-24933


----------



## Kartman (Apr 23, 2018)

Fuck a vibe. Play some goddamn music!!!

At least in the restrooms!!!


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 23, 2018)

Omg yes restroom music please 

But I feel like it’s sooo loud in the store already it would just sound chaotic with music playing too


----------



## glo (Apr 23, 2018)

We recently finished remodel and now have music. There's such a strange pool of songs that play. Like, Drake, U2, No Doubt, Barenaked Ladies, Big Sean, a bunch of 80's artists and a bunch of those songs that sound like they'd probably use them in Target commercials.

A couple of weeks in and I'm already hearing a lot of repeats though. It was annoying at first as I've grown to sing to myself in my head (and out loud) while doing a bunch Target's mind numbing tasks.


----------



## tgtfla (Apr 23, 2018)

We got the music after the remodel also,I like it when the store is quiet but don't notice it at the busy times.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 23, 2018)

We have music


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 23, 2018)

After close sometimes we play music from someone’s phone on the PA system.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 23, 2018)

A couple of retailers in this area play music, and I can't even begin to tell you how atrocious it is. One of them is in a 36 year old building with no carpeting and bare concrete floors, and an endless loop of tinny pop tunes are blasted from those old-style beige horn speakers at 420 dB that echo though the tinny building. Some of the aisles are positioned just so that the offending sound waves are amplified and focused directly into the center of your skull. And all this is on top of the other racket, like employees hollering at each other over the intercom and the incessant chirping of birds that fly, roost and nest freely in the rafters. It really makes you appreciate Target's "distraction free shopping experience."

The only music I want to hear at Target is the sound of HR wailing because I'm approaching overtime. Now that's a tune I can jam out to.


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 23, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> Not a fan unless I get to pick the playlist.
> 
> However, I suspect Spot would be to comfortable with my musical tastes.
> 
> ...


Great playlist! I'm sure the guests will  thoroughly enjoy it


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 23, 2018)

Planosss said:


> We have music


Did your store recently get updated?


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 23, 2018)

glo said:


> We recently finished remodel and now have music. There's such a strange pool of songs that play. Like, Drake, U2, No Doubt, Barenaked Ladies, Big Sean, a bunch of 80's artists and a bunch of those songs that sound like they'd probably use them in Target commercials.
> 
> A couple of weeks in and I'm already hearing a lot of repeats though. It was annoying at first as I've grown to sing to myself in my head (and out loud) while doing a bunch Target's mind numbing tasks.


Our store is getting remodeled next year. So maybe we'll get music then?


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 23, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Omg yes restroom music please
> 
> But I feel like it’s sooo loud in the store already it would just sound chaotic with music playing too


True. But having some light background music wouldn't hurt


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 23, 2018)

Light background music as in instrumental imo. Takes off the edge of quietness but isn’t obnoxious.


----------



## Kartman (Apr 23, 2018)

When I was on Enterprise we had a sailor-operated radio station and you could call in any song in the world and it was probably in the library. The DJs were all volunteers, which was cool. It was in 2-hour shifts and all you had to do was sign your name on a sheet. I'd volunteer once in a while and just sit there playing all the music I liked and answering the phone for requests.

We also had a TV station. The Phillipinos liked when we were in port cuz we broadcasted stuff they couldn't get. I guess all of the different people liked that, but they were the only ones who mentioned it to me. 

 Ha.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 23, 2018)

I actually like it. They should've done it a long time ago. Better than listening to the walkies. Wish they would play it louder by the coolers.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Apr 23, 2018)

I went before a store close about 30 min, It honestly was pretty nice.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2018)

My store just got it.

We've had:

The Middle (yes, the fucking song

Applause - Lady Gaga
Some remix of a Whitney Houston song that I can't remember which one it was
Hot 'n' Cold - Katy Perry
Best Day Of My Life - American Authors
CUT TO THE FEELING BY THE QUEEN OF POP CARLY RAE JEPSEN YAS

Some rando country-pop songs
Some weird EDM-lite shit that sounds like it'd be in the club.

It's not horrible.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 23, 2018)

oath2order said:


> My store just got it.
> 
> We've had:
> 
> ...




/me looks at the list, then at his own play list.
" Sorry, but that sounds like hell on Earth to me."


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 23, 2018)

I actually like how early in the morning they would play techno and it gets me pumped up for the day. I also like how they mix up the tunes that it doesn't stay one genre. I love when they play The Beach Boys as well as other music from that era. Makes me forget I'm at Target and it makes my day go by faster. They should also play music in the backroom.

Does anybody know where the music comes from in terms of being programmed and put over the speakers? I noticed that during the holiday season, they played holiday songs. Once Christmas was over, there was just the regular music.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 23, 2018)

Susie said:


> Our store is getting remodeled next year. So maybe we'll get music then?


Likely. We got ours I think to the end of the remodel if I remember correctly. But the remodel should bring the music.


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 23, 2018)

Do the stores with music still have the crappy speakers that are strapped to the structural supports instead of "real" overhead speakers?


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 23, 2018)

We have overhead speakers


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> /me looks at the list, then at his own play list.
> " Sorry, but that sounds like hell on Earth to me."



CARLY RAE JEPSEN IS THE QUEEN


----------



## INFSlave (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh goody, something else other than the electronics tvs to tune out.

At least the playlist doesn't seem to be the endless Celine Dion discography I had to endure before my tenure with spot .


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 23, 2018)

I assume there's a giant list of songs pre-approved for play, then Target partners with spotify or iHeartradio to find out the preferences of the guests in the store/area, to narrow the list.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Apr 23, 2018)

We got music at the end of a remodel and it all seems to have a similar bouncy beat and it's just a little loud.  Definitely not  background level.  I suspect it's like that to keep guests from thinking too much and skip around the store distractedly buying stuff.  It's not the worst idea.


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 23, 2018)

oath2order said:


> My store just got it.
> 
> We've had:
> 
> ...


Anything but country music. Country music is awful on repeat imo


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2018)

Susie said:


> Anything but country music. Country music is awful on repeat imo



It's so quiet it's background tho


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 23, 2018)

oath2order said:


> It's so quiet it's background tho


I would still be able to hear it no matter how low cuz it's just that bad


----------



## SitSpotSit (Apr 23, 2018)

oath2order said:


> It's so quiet it's background tho



Not at my store.  Where is the volume controlled, anyone know?  I've assumed the mothership since it's still so aggressively chipper.


----------



## WestLoggy (Apr 23, 2018)

We've had in-store music for almost 5 years.  5 years of remixed-psudo-techno-oooontz-oooontz-oooontz-oooontz-Cher-Beyonce.  Techno in the morning and also when we had overnight.  After the shooting in Nevada it was constant country music.  Lately, the oooontz-oooontz-oooontz has been frequently morphing into 80's and 70's disco.  You'll spy guests and even TMs tapping their feet, myself included.  Alas, come Friday evening it's back to psuedo-techno for the weekend.

Too, the volume in women's softlines is super L.O.U.D. kinda like those mall shops targeting teenagers with the latest beepbop.  Still, on those occasional times when it is not operating we all kinda look at each other: it's freakishly quiet.  Too quiet.  You can almost hear the junkies shooting up in the restrooms.  yikes.

So yeah ... it kinda grows on you.  Your Results May Vary.


----------



## WestLoggy (Apr 23, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Do the stores with music still have the crappy speakers that are strapped to the structural supports instead of "real" overhead speakers?


 Our overhead speakers are pretty nice - Bose with quite a bit of bass.  The ceiling tiles kinda vibrate in softlines (refer to my previous post).


----------



## WestLoggy (Apr 23, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I assume there's a giant list of songs pre-approved for play, then Target partners with spotify or iHeartradio to find out the preferences of the guests in the store/area, to narrow the list.



Our system has the "tuner" in the control room with the name of the current playlist displayed.  It's locked down though so no changing the channel/playlist is permitted / capable at the store level.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2018)

WestLoggy said:


> Our overhead speakers are pretty nice - Bose with quite a bit of bass.  The ceiling tiles kinda vibrate in softlines (refer to my previous post).



We got JBL speakers


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 23, 2018)

Susie said:


> Anything but country music. Country music is awful on repeat imo




Depends on the country.
I would go with Johnny Cash, Carl Perkins, Jerry Lee Lewis, Chuck Berry, Wanda Jackson, Roy Orbison, Imelda May, Brian Setzer, Lee Rocker, Steve Earle, The Silver Shine, Reverend Hortan Heat, Social Distortion, Red Elvises, Southern Culture on the Skids, Cherry Poppin Daddies, Hillbilly Moon Explosion, The Blasters  or most other Rockabilly.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 23, 2018)

I would hate overhead music.  Hate it. Last place I worked had music. First office, the manager put it on a kids station to keep from offensive to any customer. There was one song that sounded like gerbils were singing, played at least twice a day. Same with the chick who sits on the bleachers waiting for some guy to realize he doesn't want the popular girl. I changed offices, thankfully there was no speaker in this one, but then there was the manager war. Soon as the big manager stepped out of the building the other managers complained about bleeding ears and arguing about what station to put it on. Even then, no matter what, the old folks complained about the music. Switch to make them happy and the young families would complain. Switch to make them happy and the child-free yuppies would complain. And then there was the day that the normally somewhat acceptable to all groups station played some song, wish I knew which one, where three salesmen bypassed the managers to get the radio changed because it was about a blowjob.

No. I don't want singing gerbils, I don't want teen drama queens wondering why the boys don't see them, I don't want to deal with every other guest complaining about the choice of music, and I really don't want to be there when a little kid asks why the song is talking about going down.

Besides, the whole reason the last place paid for cable radio and dedicated so much time and energy to station choice is so that customers couldn't hear what was going on around them, especially tables not even 5 feet away. If we are supposed to be selling, how is interfering the guests' ability to hear going to help?


----------



## noodle (Apr 23, 2018)

Ugh!! There are already parts of the store where I (operator) can barely hear what they're saying on the other end of the phone (looking at you noisy GUEST SERVICE desk)! If we get music after our remodel, combined with the walkie chatter (why can't you switch to 2 if you need to have a 5 minute conversation?!) I won't be able to hear a damn thing!


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 23, 2018)

WestLoggy said:


> Our system has the "tuner" in the control room with the name of the current playlist displayed.  It's locked down though so no changing the channel/playlist is permitted / capable at the store level.


----------



## Kartman (Apr 23, 2018)

If that volume bothers you-you need to get your hearing checked.

I've never heard it loud in a store before.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Apr 23, 2018)

Kartman said:


> If that volume bothers you-you need to get your hearing checked.
> 
> I've never heard it loud in a store before.



I promise it's louder than background at my store.  I can't even hear my walkie without turning it up pretty high.  And you know it's high because when I go in the backroom all of a sudden it's super loud.  I keep thinking it will be adjusted...and it was at first because guests were complaining (justified)...but it's still too loud imo...oh wait, except when a good song comes on, then it's almost loud enough.


----------



## Kartman (Apr 24, 2018)

I'd put in a work order to the PMT.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Apr 24, 2018)

oath2order said:


> My store just got it.
> 
> We've had:
> 
> ...


It will be when they start playing "You Suffer" by grindcore band Napalm Death


----------



## Flow Warrior (Apr 24, 2018)

Susie said:


> Anything but country music. Country music is awful on repeat imo


sounds like its time to get 4chan to find your store and give you some carrie underwood, florida georgia line etc


----------



## Pelon1071 (Apr 24, 2018)

Y'all just better pray you guys don't get annoying ass "DJs" like we have at Walmart. "Alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllright everyone, do you know what timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it issssssssssssssssssssssssssssss? *5 random air horns* its rooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllbackkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Wednesdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!"  


and from time to time they do the walmart cheer.


----------



## HRLady (Apr 24, 2018)

Susie said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone work at a target where they play music in the store? If not why? I've actually had several guests ask about that. I'd really like them to do that because especially at night when there's not a lot of people it get so quiet when I'm working and I hate it. Lol maybe it's just me. Thoughts?



My store doesn't have music. I used to work at another retailer before Target. That place had a "songs of the summer" playlist on loop. At first I was ok with it but then it got annoying. Also, after my summer job ended, I found that whenever I heard these songs, they triggered bad feelings/memories from my job. 

I honestly love that Target has no overhead music. It is one of the best things about it.


----------



## WestLoggy (Apr 24, 2018)

Kartman said:


> If that volume bothers you-you need to get your hearing checked.
> 
> I've never heard it loud in a store before.



No, Kartman, it's quite loud ... even the guests comment the same.  Just in womens softlines, though.  Everywhere else it's just ... *there* ... not soft but present but in softlines ... it rattles the ceiling tiles.  Our PMT is always having to select a new tile du jour to affix more tightly to prevent vibrations.  He has even said it's the loudest of the stores he's worked in then shakes his head ... "ugh ... urban sh*t show stores ...".

Edit: oh and the guest comments are not complaints per se as I think most of them think it's cool (we're over run with teens and millennials except during tourist season then it is families snapping selfies in front of our displays of which I regularly photobomb).  The only complaints are the suburbanites who venture into the city as if it's some sort of dangerous tropical locale ... ever looking over their shoulders and huddling their small children to their knees as they slowly edge their way through Chem and Seasonal.

*nods head in shame over what he has seen*


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2018)

We're playing a dance remix of Rihanna's Take a Bow.

QUEEN


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2018)

Cash Cash - Aftershock


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 24, 2018)

They need to play Walking on The Sun, a Smash Mouth song. Like play it really loud. On repeat.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 24, 2018)

WestLoggy said:


> No, Kartman, it's quite loud ... even the guests comment the same.  Just in womens softlines, though.  Everywhere else it's just ... *there* ... not soft but present but in softlines ... it rattles the ceiling tiles.  Our PMT is always having to select a new tile du jour to affix more tightly to prevent vibrations.  He has even said it's the loudest of the stores he's worked in then shakes his head ... "ugh ... urban sh*t show stores ...".
> 
> Edit: oh and the guest comments are not complaints per se as I think most of them think it's cool (we're over run with teens and millennials except during tourist season then it is families snapping selfies in front of our displays of which I regularly photobomb).  The only complaints are the suburbanites who venture into the city as if it's some sort of dangerous tropical locale ... ever looking over their shoulders and huddling their small children to their knees as they slowly edge their way through Chem and Seasonal.
> 
> *nods head in shame over what he has seen*


At my store, it's not loud. You can hardly hear it. An even less loud by pfresh.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 24, 2018)

I do question some song choices tho. "I'm in love with a fat girl". Really? And there was an R&B remake of a Christmas song I didn't like. Forget what it was now though. And "Nothin for Christmas" is not appropriate.


----------



## Kartman (Apr 24, 2018)

LOL @ how we can't call a spade a spade.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 24, 2018)

Kartman said:


> LOL @ how we can't call a spade a spade.


Shh! Don't say the S word! People might be offended. It's "quaint shovel"


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 24, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> sounds like its time to get 4chan to find your store and give you some carrie underwood, florida georgia line etc


Not saying ALLLL country music is bad just most of it and having it on repeat would be a nightmare


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 24, 2018)

Wow, I really, really! hope that we do not start having overhead music at my store.  Worked at another retailer that did and it could be ok, sort of, depending on who set the dial that day.  Lots of "play fights" over stations.  There are places at my store where the "ding" of the phone is loud enough to be painful - can't imagine what music would be like all the time.  Ug.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 24, 2018)

the loud ass echo chamber I mentioned previously liked to play SUMMERTIME SADNESS on a loop, like I could be in there shopping for 30 minutes and it would play 3-4 times. I actually like Lana del Rey but come tf on, that track is overplayed everywhere


----------



## ISMike (Apr 24, 2018)

In some areas of my store the music is/seems very loud - Like put my headphone (worn on one ear) volume up 2-3 notches to only half-way drown it out. Other areas it's purely background.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2018)

Prince - Kiss


----------



## MoreForLess (Apr 25, 2018)

*Holiday Season Playlist:*

*"Yule Shoot Your Eye Out,” Fall Out Boy

"Zombie Christmas,” Emmy the Great & Tim Wheeler

“Don’t Shoot Me Santa,” The Killers*
*
“Christmas Unicorn,” Sufjan Stevens

“Let Me Sleep (Christmas Time),” Pearl Jam

"Merry Christmas, Kiss My Ass,” All Time Low

"Christmas in Hollis," Run-DMC*

*"Christmas Card from a Hooker in Minneapolis," Tom Waits*
*
"Space Christmas," Shonen Knife

"Mistress for Christmas," AC/DC*


----------



## WalksforMiles (Apr 25, 2018)

I wouldn’t want loud music playing overhead during business hours. That would just be annoying. 

I really would like it if I was able to put on Spotify all day and listen to it at a low volume.


----------



## L4D (Apr 25, 2018)

oath2order said:


> My store just got it.
> 
> We've had:
> 
> ...



A fellow Carly and Gaga stan!


----------



## L4D (Apr 25, 2018)

We had a remodel last year, but we don't have music. I'd like to think some music would be nice until I think about the holidays, when it would be non-stop Xmas music from November 1st to December 31st.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2018)

ARIANA GRANDE - GREEDY

DUA LIPA - NEW RULES

YAAAAAAS


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 30, 2018)

oath2order said:


> ARIANA GRANDE - GREEDY
> 
> DUA LIPA - NEW RULES
> 
> YAAAAAAS


I'd probably be singing to the top of my lungs if "New Rules" came on


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2018)

Susie said:


> I'd probably be singing to the top of my lungs if "New Rules" came on



I DID FOR BOTH.


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 30, 2018)

oath2order said:


> I DID FOR BOTH.


I'd be right there with you belting out


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 30, 2018)

@oath2order 's sexual orientation has now been called into question, pending review by myself (for research purposes)


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> @oath2order 's sexual orientation has now been called into question, pending review by myself (for research purposes)



I'm gay you do know this right


----------



## SnorlaxTM (Apr 30, 2018)

I miss the silence in the backroom


----------



## Panda13 (May 1, 2018)

Bringing headphones


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 1, 2018)

oath2order said:


> ARIANA GRANDE - GREEDY
> 
> DUA LIPA - NEW RULES
> 
> YAAAAAAS


I second your YAAAAAAS


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2018)

Melanie Martinez - Pity Party

Eliza Doolittle - Missing

These are both horrible horrible songs.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 2, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Melanie Martinez - Pity Party
> 
> Eliza Doolittle - Missing
> 
> These are both horrible horrible songs.


Melanie Martinez is a bold choice bc she was accused of sexual assault a few months back

But I’m here for any Ariana Taylor or Carly Rae they throw at me


----------



## 2Spooky4U (May 2, 2018)

oath2order said:


> *Melanie Martinez - Pity Party*
> 
> Eliza Doolittle - Missing
> 
> *These are both horrible horrible songs.*


Change that to horrible artist and you've got yourself a deal.


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2018)

2Spooky4U said:


> Change that to horrible artist and you've got yourself a deal.



I mean

Yes


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2018)

Frank Sinatra - Sway


----------



## Tardis77 (May 3, 2018)

When I worked at a grocery store I would sing along badly with ABBA and Bon Jovi


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2018)

Only Girl in the World - Rihanna


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2018)

Rockabye - Clean Bandit


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2018)

Tori Kelly - Hollow


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2018)

Despacito
Remix of Shape of You
Starboy - The Weekend


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2018)

Crazy in Love


----------



## RandomTeamMember (May 3, 2018)

Can't hold us
Latch
Attention


----------



## Kartman (May 3, 2018)

Killing In The Name
Dead Babies
Jesus Christ Superstar  _MM version_


----------



## GoodyNN (May 3, 2018)

I think the only songs I've recognized out of everything I've seen posted were Prince's _Kiss_ and _Jesus Christ Superstar_ (although, what's MM version?)  Guess that makes me an old fart.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 3, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> I think the only songs I've recognized out of everything I've seen posted were Prince's _Kiss_ and _Jesus Christ Superstar_ (although, what's MM version?)  Guess that makes me an old fart.



Marilyn Manson.


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2018)

Janella Monae - We Were Rock & Roll
Zayn - Like I would


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2018)

That's all I've got today


----------



## Formina Sage (May 3, 2018)

oath2order said:


> I'm gay you do know this right


----------



## GoodyNN (May 3, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> Marilyn Manson.


Well, then, we can take that one OFF my list....


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2018)

Formina Sage said:


>



YAS BRITNEY GQUEEN


----------



## Greenandred (May 3, 2018)

As I mentioned in the Overhead Music thread, we are supposed to get it, but the contractors left without installing the speakers. We don't have a timeline for when they will be installed.


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2018)

How Far I'll Go - Moana


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 7, 2018)

nice


----------



## RandomTeamMember (May 7, 2018)

oath2order said:


> How Far I'll Go - Moana


I was literally blasting Disney music on the way home from work last night so yes please


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 7, 2018)

I have a Target-themed playlist that I listen to when I'm getting myself ready (physically and emotionally) for work. 

2000s-current pop music only


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 7, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I have a Target-themed playlist that I listen to when I'm getting myself ready (physically and emotionally) for work.
> 
> 2000s-current pop music only


If The Middle isn’t on there you deserve to be fired


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 7, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If The Middle isn’t on there you deserve to be fired



I listen to The Middle on loop

Also More More More


----------



## NPC (May 8, 2018)




----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2018)

Imagine Dragons - Believe
I hate them


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 8, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I listen to The Middle on loop
> 
> Also More More More


Oh yeah I forgot about that one— that’s Ike their go to commercial song

MORE MORE MORE HOW DO YOU LIKE IT HOW DO YOU LIKE IT HOW. DO. YOU. LIKE. IT.


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2018)

Midnight City by M83


----------



## roseariumDox (May 10, 2018)

my store plays a loop of 80's, pop country shite, top 40, with other stuff thrown in like smash mouth, early justin bieber, and bo-en. i love the 80's but i'm suffering here


----------



## GoodyNN (May 10, 2018)

So I shopped tonight at a recently remodeled (and expanded) SuperTarget north of me while I was out running other errands that way.  I honestly did not even recognize the building as being a Target because it's all shades of brown on the outside and there was NO street-side signage at all, so I ended up passing it twice.  First time was heading between stops, not intending to do a Target run, and realizing as I passed it that it existed. Second time was because I didn't know exactly where it was and the lack of pylons made me miss the turn.

Music was playing throughout the store, and I didn't recognize a single song in the roughly hour I was there. 

I don't like the spotlights on the track lighting. I do kind of like how the corner areas are organized in sort of pie-shaped aisles.  The grocery area is very nice. And other guests clued me into the fact that the store was expanded during the remodel when they were in awe over ovens and roaster cabinets.  And Pharmacy is now in the center-ish of the store rather than against a wall, as is the fitting room with a double bank of stalls.


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2018)

Keep Me Hanging On


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2018)

Saint Etienne - Tonight


----------



## L4D (May 14, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Melanie Martinez is a bold choice bc she was accused of sexual assault a few months back
> 
> But I’m here for any Ariana Taylor or Carly Rae they throw at me



*sax intro from Run Away with Me starts*


----------



## L4D (May 14, 2018)

oath2order said:


> ARIANA GRANDE - GREEDY
> 
> DUA LIPA - NEW RULES
> 
> YAAAAAAS



It’s a litmus test for management to see how much Pride merch should be shipped to each store for next month.


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2018)

We are never getting back together-Taylor Swift


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2018)

Carly Rae Jepsen tiny little bows


----------



## Ahem (May 15, 2018)

The list they're shuffling has a pretty big range of songs, but somehow still everyday there's at least one song I hear twice and then I go home singing it. And each week there's at least one song that I liked prior to tgt playing music that I'm now over. There's also songs that come on and idk how I know the words to them. There was a jazzy outkast instrumental at one point, and one day there was a chunk of music playing that made me feel like I was in the sad montage part of a romantic comedy....

the guests who mention it to me like it, though


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 15, 2018)

oath2order said:


> We are never getting back together-Taylor Swift


I’ll go for anything Taylor!! Especially anything from Red


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2018)

Capital cities space-space safe and sound


----------



## GoodyNN (May 15, 2018)

Now that it's in the commercials, I never ever ever ever want to hear The Middle again. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Now that it's in the commercials, I never ever ever ever want to hear The Middle again. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



 I have Stockholm Syndrome with that song and that I kind of like it now

 Edit: voice to text is not working too well


----------



## redeye58 (May 15, 2018)

AC/DC "Back in Black" in the SB cafe.


----------



## YoNanas (May 20, 2018)

They stopped playing music in my store. It's so dull without it. I want to ask STL when he comes in what happened to the music. I miss the techno beat. It made the day go by faster.


----------



## Shani (May 20, 2018)

I would hate it. I love a lot of music, but none of that music is what a Target store would probably play... which I'm guessing is modern pop music. Can't stand the stuff. I'd likely pull a Van Gogh. And I don't have the ability to tune out sounds that bother me, so it would be hell for me if it was music I hated.

I don't think it would go over well with the TMs here. A few years ago, they tried playing music on the speakers before the store opened because they noticed a bunch of Flow TMs had their phones on them to play their own music. People would take turns plugging in their phones and picking playlists. But nobody could agree on one kind of music and there were too many complaints about it so they went back to letting us just have our phones on us.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2018)

citrusapple said:


> I would hate it. I love a lot of music, but none of that music is what a Target store would probably play... which I'm guessing is modern pop music. Can't stand the stuff. I'd likely pull a Van Gogh. And I don't have the ability to tune out sounds that bother me, so it would be hell for me if it was music I hated.
> 
> I don't think it would go over well with the TMs here. A few years ago, they tried playing music on the speakers before the store opened because they noticed a bunch of Flow TMs had their phones on them to play their own music. People would take turns plugging in their phones and picking playlists. But nobody could agree on one kind of music and there were too many complaints about it so they went back to letting us just have our phones on us.



LE WRONG GENERATION


----------



## Greenandred (May 20, 2018)

We got our music. I was surprised by the variety. It was not all modern. Motown, ABBA, country.  Even so, some team members had headphones on this morning to play their own tunes.


----------



## Shani (May 20, 2018)

oath2order said:


> LE WRONG GENERATION


Well, I took a "musical age" quiz once and it told me I was 70 based on my tastes. 
I'm young enough that I "should" like modern pop. But I grew up listening to the oldies station, was trained in classical and jazz music, and grew to love all types of rock music from folk to heavy metal. So I hate it. Can't stand country (with the exception of some Johnny Cash tunes) and rap either.
Given my sound sensitivity disorder and the fact that I can't tune out sounds, the thought of having to deal with hearing music I hate during every shift sets me on edge.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2018)

Ariana Grande - Into You


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 22, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Ariana Grande - Into You


THE MOST UNDERRATED SONG OMG I LOVE HER AND THIS SONG SO MUCH


----------



## YoNanas (May 22, 2018)

Yesterday I asked my STL when the music is coming back. Stl told me it will that something happened. 5 min later the music is back on. Yay!! I just love my STL.


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2018)

Katy Perry - Firework


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2018)

Youve Got a Friend in Me - Toy Story


----------



## RandomTeamMember (May 25, 2018)

The Greatest Showman album


----------



## Motherof3dogs (May 26, 2018)

My store has no music ever. Not even holidays, no tunes you grew up with and sang all December long, nothing. I’m always asked about music by the guests, and since my store is in a major tourist area guests will tell me ours is the only target they have been to that does not have music. Damn no air no music, what’s next,having to ask each guest if they want to sign up for a red card???


----------



## oath2order (May 29, 2018)

A remix of Popular by Wicked


----------



## Kartman (May 29, 2018)

I bet a nickel that  playing xmas  music  during the season only increases sales.

Better not do it!!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

Would love to see the reactions of customers hearing this.


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2018)

Hey Mickey


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2018)

RUN AWAY WITH ME CARLY RAE JEPSEN


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2018)

FINALLY found this song



I couldn't understand any of the lyrics because she fucking mumbles and this song is so quiet.

But this plays.


----------



## Kartman (May 31, 2018)

Really? She's not mumbling - I can hear every word.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2018)

I Know What You Did Last Summer - Shawn Mendes and Camila Cabello.

I legit would love if Target put a playlist of their music on Youtube. Mostly so I could figure out what some of these songs that I don't knoww are.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2018)

Rihanna - Only Girl in the World

Gnarls Barkley -  Crazy

ABBA Dancing Queen


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 4, 2018)

This playlist is iconic someone should tweet target and ask them if they could make it on spotify


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2018)

The One That Got Away - Katy Perry


----------



## Yetive (Jun 4, 2018)

I think with the demise of signing, @oath2order should become the official Target DJ.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 4, 2018)

Yetive said:


> I think with the demise of signing, @oath2order should become the official Target DJ.


I'd agree to that


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 4, 2018)

Yetive said:


> I think with the demise of signing, @oath2order should become the official Target DJ.




I third the motion.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2018)

Guys all I'm doing is listing the songs that play at the store lol

Edit: THAT SAID I GLADLY ACCEPT THE JOB


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 5, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Guys all I'm doing is listing the songs that play at the store lol
> 
> Edit: THAT SAID I GLADLY ACCEPT THE JOB


No we all know that but we still want you as dj


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jun 5, 2018)

Kartman said:


> I bet a nickel that  playing xmas  music  during the season only increases sales.
> 
> Better not do it!!!



This even increases them more


----------



## glo (Jun 11, 2018)

Does anyone know the version of Bizarre Love Triangle that target plays? I can’t seem to find it online.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 20, 2018)

In Another Life - Katy Perry


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 20, 2018)

oath2order said:


> In Another Life - Katy Perry


Actually, it’s The One That Got Away.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 20, 2018)

glo said:


> Does anyone know the version of Bizarre Love Triangle that target plays? I can’t seem to find it online.


I don't know as my store doesn't play music, but my favorite version of Bizarre Love Triangle will always be the one done by Frente!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 20, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Actually, it’s The One That Got Away.



Silence thot


----------



## oath2order (Jun 20, 2018)

There's this song that the chorus is "my money (or/for) my love" and I can't find out what the song title is help


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 20, 2018)

oath2order said:


> There's this song that the chorus is "my money (or/for) my love" and I can't find out what the song title is help


Download SoundHound and if you can sing or hum the tune it can tell you


----------



## oath2order (Jun 23, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Download SoundHound and if you can sing or hum the tune it can tell you



no luck


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2018)

A remix of The Boy Is Mine


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Download SoundHound and if you can sing or hum the tune it can tell you



Finally got the fucking lyrics after standing under a speaker in cosmetics

Expensive by Tori Kelly


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Finally got the fucking lyrics after standing under a speaker in cosmetics
> 
> Expensive by Tori Kelly



I am convinced this song was originally written for Ariana Grande to perform


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 1, 2018)

This playlist sucks ass 

js


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2018)

A remix of Katy Perry's ET


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2018)

The song from the beginning of Shrek


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 3, 2018)

oath2order said:


> The song from the beginning of Shrek


All star by smashmouth?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 4, 2018)

The song about whipping and naynaying


----------



## oath2order (Jul 4, 2018)

Zedd - Find You


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 4, 2018)

I can hardly hear the music in Market these days. We had a guest complain and the STL, turned it down as a result.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 4, 2018)

American Authors - Go Big Or Go Home


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 4, 2018)

Greenandred said:


> I can hardly hear the music in Market these days. We had a guest complain and the STL, turned it down as a result.




Did they complain about the volume or the songs themselves?
As someone who is a bit of a music snob myself, I always find the people who bitch about what music is playing to be a bit amusing.
"I hate the music these days, it was so much better twenty years ago." "You mean when Limp Biscuit and Sham69 was rocking the house?" 
The only reason the past seems better is because we have relegated the crap to the dustbin so we have forgotten it.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 4, 2018)

They claimed that too many people (guests and team members) were distracted and were not aware of their surroundings. They also thought the music was too noisy.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 4, 2018)

Greenandred said:


> They claimed that too many people (guests and team members) were distracted and were not aware of their surroundings. They also thought the music was too noisy.




Ah yes, the 'because it intrudes into my bubble it must intrude into everyone else" complaint.
I can see complaining that it is too loud *for you *but it takes some serious balls to assume you can speak for everyone else.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 4, 2018)

Greenandred said:


> They claimed that too many people (guests and team members) were distracted and were not aware of their surroundings. They also thought the music was too noisy.



That guest is a cunt


----------



## oath2order (Jul 10, 2018)

Rita Ora - Anywhere


----------



## RPAmesKMTGTfan (Jul 10, 2018)

2 of our stores got music a few weeks ago. Another is getting music later this year.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 13, 2018)

Popular Song - Ariana Grande


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2018)

Girls on Film - Duran Duran

Also this is so sad Alexa play Despacito


----------



## AJH212 (Jul 16, 2018)

We have music playing at my store. It's not loud, and it is kinda nice to have


----------



## oath2order (Jul 17, 2018)

Panic at the Disco - Victorious


----------



## oath2order (Jul 17, 2018)

Bahari - Dancing On The Sun

Despacito


----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2018)

The song from the beginning of Shrek


----------



## Shani (Jul 18, 2018)

Greenandred said:


> I can hardly hear the music in Market these days. We had a guest complain and the STL, turned it down as a result.


I wonder if guest complaints would work at our store. Some have complained to TMs they see, but probably not officially. Maybe I can get some friends to complain. We just had it turned on last week, and I don't think I can handle the music much longer.

I have Misophonia, which results in me not being able to tune out sounds that upset me. I already get set on edge every day at work by a couple different sounds, so the addition of music (because it's music I can't stand) has just made things worse. I don't think explaining the situation to a lead would do me any good. Most people haven't even heard of Misophonia, and a lot of people who have can't wrap their brains around the idea of it.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 20, 2018)

Madonna - Hung Up


----------



## HLGuy (Jul 25, 2018)

OneRepublic - If I Lose Myself
Ariana Grande - no tears left to cry
Charlie Puth - The Way I Am
Cobra Starship - Never Been In Love
Rihanna - We Found Love
Raf Rundell - Falling Out


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 26, 2018)

We have music at my store and it's a blend of current pop hits and 80's/90's hits.

It's not too loud, I can hear it comfortably at a register but the music is loudest over softlines and in the restrooms.

No shame admitting my favorite song is Zedd/Maren Morris "The Middle" from our commercial.


----------



## Shadowski (Jul 27, 2018)

Stopped by the area super target yesterday. They had it playing, and I kind of just ignored it. Not sure if I could while working though.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 27, 2018)

Shadowski said:


> Stopped by the area super target yesterday. They had it playing, and I kind of just ignored it. Not sure if I could while working though.



It's soft enough at my store. At least it's not like other small retail gigs I had where it's on an endless loop. I've never heard the same song adjacent to another any day of the week.


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 27, 2018)

If you want to be scared try some Cleverys


----------



## oath2order (Aug 1, 2018)

Something in the Way You Move -  Ellie Goulding


----------



## oath2order (Aug 1, 2018)

Watching You Watch Him - eric Hutchinson


----------



## oath2order (Aug 1, 2018)

Turn Me Up - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 1, 2018)

Private Eyes - Hall & Oates


----------



## Kartman (Aug 1, 2018)

Man, I sure wish they'd play music at my store.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 1, 2018)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Yetive (Aug 1, 2018)

Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck.


----------



## Fluffster20 (Aug 2, 2018)

My target just recently started playing music in the front end of the softlines area, I thought I was goin crazy when I first heard it lmao


----------



## oath2order (Aug 2, 2018)

Lykke Li - I Follow Rivers


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2018)

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2018)

Lorde - Green Light


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Aug 3, 2018)

Has anyone heard the song that samples Thomas the Tank Engine's toot-toot yet?


----------



## Kartman (Aug 3, 2018)

No, but I wish they played music at my store.


----------



## Walmart (Aug 3, 2018)

They played a song where it talked about wanting to cheat on her husband lol. Good thing this way before store opened.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2018)

Tim McGraw - Southern Girl

Hate this song but the entire playlist in general? Target actually did good on something for once.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Aug 12, 2018)

My store has it, during the day it plays family friendly top40 and at night it gets to be like trance/house remixes of those songs and others. Target stores getting modernization (remodels or other categories of the like) get the option to play music. Personally, I like it better than the eerie silence.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 13, 2018)

Ariana Grande - No Tears Left to Cry


----------



## oath2order (Aug 13, 2018)

Maroon 5 - Misery


----------



## oath2order (Aug 13, 2018)

Some guy singing Dancing Queen.

It's not ABBA


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Aug 13, 2018)

There is a strange cover of  "Hey Ya" by Outkast in the style of  "Run-Around" by Blues Traveler.
No singing either. Coincidentally, always comes on when I'm zoning vacuums.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 13, 2018)

Music turned on at my store on Thursday or Friday. It...could be worse, I suppose. Killer Queen did come on the other night, though, which surprised me.

A bit later a guest came in like "Am I hearing rap in Target!?!?" Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 13, 2018)

I support helped at a SuperTarget that got a complete remodel last year and I walked in and heard music and was thinking hell no! I worked there for 4 days and actually started enjoying it. So I think I’d be ok with it.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 14, 2018)

Demi Lovato - Confident


----------



## Go2TL (Aug 14, 2018)

Is your music on a timer? The store here is on 24/7 and its on a loop. So basically the song I heard at 6am plays at 6am everyday! Is this the same for you or is this store just blessed....


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 14, 2018)

Go2TL said:


> Is your music on a timer? The store here is on 24/7 and its on a loop. So basically the song I heard at 6am plays at 6am everyday! Is this the same for you or is this store just blessed....


That’s not normal.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 15, 2018)

Semisonic - Closing Time


----------



## oath2order (Aug 16, 2018)

Pacific Coast Party - Smash Mouth


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2018)

DNCE - Cake by the Ocean


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 23, 2018)

Anyone else heard a weird super religious country song? I heard one and was really surprised it would play at Spot, but I wasn't able to figure out what song it actually was. 😔


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2018)

Lady Gaga - The Cure

The Band Perry - DONE.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2018)

Mass post.



oath2order said:


> My store just got it.
> 
> We've had:
> 
> ...





oath2order said:


> Remix of Rihanna's Take a Bow.





oath2order said:


> Cash Cash - Aftershock





oath2order said:


> Prince - Kiss





oath2order said:


> Ariana Grande - Greedy
> Dua Lipa - New Rules





oath2order said:


> Melanie Martinez - Pity Party
> Eliza Doolittle - Missing
> 
> These are both horrible horrible songs.





oath2order said:


> Frank Sinatra - Sway





oath2order said:


> Only Girl in the World - Rihanna





oath2order said:


> Clean Bandit - Rockabye





oath2order said:


> Tori Kelly - Hollow





oath2order said:


> Ed Sheeran - Remix of Shape of You
> Starboy - The Weekend





oath2order said:


> Crazy in Love





oath2order said:


> Janella Monae - We Were Rock & Roll
> Zayn - Like I Would





oath2order said:


> Moana - How Far I'll Go





oath2order said:


> Imagine Dragons - Believe
> I hate them





oath2order said:


> Midnight City by M83





oath2order said:


> Keep Me Hanging On





oath2order said:


> Saint Etienne - Tonight





oath2order said:


> Taylor Swift - We Are Never Getting Back Together





oath2order said:


> Carly Rae Jepsen tiny little bows





oath2order said:


> Capital cities - Safe and Sound





oath2order said:


> Ariana Grande - Into You





oath2order said:


> Katy Perry - Firework





oath2order said:


> Toy Story - You've Got a Friend in Me





oath2order said:


> Hey Mickey





oath2order said:


> Carly Rae Jepsen - Run Away With Me





oath2order said:


> Tristan Prettyman - My Oh My





oath2order said:


> Shawn Mendes and Camila Cabello - I Know What You Did Last Summer





oath2order said:


> Rihanna - Only Girl in the World
> Gnarls Barkley -  Crazy
> ABBA - Dancing Queen





oath2order said:


> Katy Perry - The One That Got Away





oath2order said:


> A remix of The Boy Is Mine





oath2order said:


> Tori Kelly - Expensive





oath2order said:


> A remix of Katy Perry's ET





oath2order said:


> The song from the beginning of Shrek





oath2order said:


> The song about whipping and naynaying





oath2order said:


> Zedd - Find You





oath2order said:


> American Authors - Go Big Or Go Home





oath2order said:


> Rita Ora - Anywhere





oath2order said:


> Ariana Grande and Some Guy - Popular Song





oath2order said:


> Duran Duran - Girls On Film





oath2order said:


> Panic at the Disco - Victorious





oath2order said:


> Bahari - Dancing On The Sun
> Despacito





oath2order said:


> Madonna - Hung Up





oath2order said:


> Ellie Goulding - Something in the Way You Move





oath2order said:


> Eric HutchinsonWatching You Watch Him





oath2order said:


> Carly Rae Jepsen - Turn Me Up





oath2order said:


> Lykke Li - I Follow Rivers





oath2order said:


> Lorde - Green Light





oath2order said:


> Tim McGraw - Southern Girl





oath2order said:


> Ariana Grande - No Tears Left to Cry





oath2order said:


> Maroon 5 - Misery





oath2order said:


> Some guy singing Dancing Queen. It's not ABBA





oath2order said:


> Demi Lovato - Confident





oath2order said:


> Semisonic - Closing Time





oath2order said:


> Pacific Coast Party - Smash Mouth





oath2order said:


> DNCE - Cake by the Ocean





oath2order said:


> Lady Gaga - The Cure
> The Band Perry - DONE.



Rachel Crow - Dime
Regina Spektor - Fidelity (as if we needed another reason to hate her after the horrible fucking Orange is the New Black theme song)[/QUOTE]


----------



## RhettB (Aug 26, 2018)

Hack into the stores PA and play Nine Inch Nails "Closer"


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 26, 2018)

someone vote NO to break the tie pls


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 26, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> someone vote NO to break the tie pls


I broke the tie


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 26, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I broke the tie



you're fired


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 26, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I broke the tie


Oh, so you're the one who made Transitions Set On Time red.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2018)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Your Type
Ellie Goulding - Lights


----------



## Formina Sage (Aug 28, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Some guy singing Dancing Queen.
> 
> It's not ABBA


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2018)

Formina Sage said:


>




Yes.

I fucking hate the cover. He ruined it.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2018)

Kaiser Chiefs - Press Rewind


----------



## oath2order (Sep 4, 2018)

Paramore - Hard Times


----------



## oath2order (Sep 5, 2018)

Olivia Newton John - Physical


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2018)

Toto - Africa


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 13, 2018)

Twisted Sister - We're Not Gonna Take It


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 17, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Some remix of a Whitney Houston song that I can't remember which one it was



We don't have music at my store but I bet it was this


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2018)

Mikuhl said:


> We don't have music at my store but I bet it was this




No I know that song.

It wasn't.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 18, 2018)

The Sound - the 1975


----------



## oath2order (Sep 18, 2018)

Halsey - Alone
Carly Rae Jepsn - Body Language


----------



## NachtMusik (Sep 18, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Toto - Africa



You sure that's the original version you're hearing? I only ever hear Weezer's cover. It's a decent cover, but the original is better. And so is Ninja Sex Party's.


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Sep 19, 2018)

Bye Bye Bye -*NSYNC


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2018)

Fall Out Boy - The Last Of The Real Ones


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2018)

Tegan and Sara - Drove Me Wild

American Authors - Best Day of My Life


----------



## oath2order (Oct 3, 2018)

ABBA - Take a Chance on Me


----------



## oath2order (Oct 3, 2018)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Higher

Easily one of my top 10 songs


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2018)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Body Language

Best off that album


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2018)

Does anyone know the song that says "love is a feeling" a lot.


----------



## SugarSugar (Nov 2, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Does anyone know the song that says "love is a feeling" a lot.



This one?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2018)

SugarSugar said:


> This one?




Nope. Reddit got it for me though!

Fitz and The Tantrums - L.O.V.


----------



## Shisheno (Nov 5, 2018)

I have a song stuck in my head that plays everyday at my store. It sounds like a dr who song with the oohs and ahhs woman singing. Can someone put my mind at ease and tell me the name of it? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Greenandred (Nov 5, 2018)

Is Christmas music coming or do they keep the current playlist?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2018)

Fitz and the Tantrums - Fool's Gold


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 9, 2018)

If they started playing music, I’d start hating certain songs from hearing them so often.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 9, 2018)

I’ve heard All Star - Smash Mouth play in my store and that was one of the disassociating experiences I’ve ever had when I was pulling items from the backrooms and floors for the endcaps and cartwheel 10 minutes before I had to clock out.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2018)

John Splithoff – Show Me


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2018)

The Saturdays - What About Us


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> If they started playing music, I’d start hating certain songs from hearing them so often.



For me, it's been different, in that I keep adding some of the music to my iPod.


----------



## Go2TL (Nov 22, 2018)

At midnight last night the system started playing Holiday Music!  I heard it at 3:30am on my way out.  LOL!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 25, 2018)

Kylie Minogue - Wonderful Christmastime (cover, thankfully, because Paul McCartney is garbage)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Last Christmas (cover)


----------



## oath2order (Nov 25, 2018)

Aly and Aj - Greatest Time of Year


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2018)

Roosevelt - Under the Sun


----------



## oath2order (Nov 28, 2018)

A male cover of All I Wan For Christmas.

It's garbage


----------



## oath2order (Nov 28, 2018)

Enrique Igelsias - Bailamos


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 30, 2018)

Today I visited a remodeled Target that was playing music. I have to admit I didn’t hate it.


----------



## SnorlaxTM (Dec 15, 2018)

Everytime I hear Christmas Wrapping play overhead I feel what’s left of my soul leave


----------



## ShiroishiHajime (Dec 15, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Fuck a vibe. Play some goddamn music!!!
> 
> At least in the restrooms!!!


I see that you’re a man of culture.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 15, 2018)

Just not a fan of bowel sounds.


----------



## cestlavie (Dec 17, 2018)

We have music at my store.


----------



## IcePeasant (Dec 18, 2018)

Every time a specific Christmas song comes on, it’s like the small Elf sitting in the speakers says “not this song” and it skips the song and goes to the next.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2018)

Demi Lovato - Wonderful Christmastime (cover)

Bruce Springsteen - Santa Claus is Coming to Town (live, cover)

Avicii - Trouble


----------



## Target2019 (Dec 20, 2018)

Does anyone know the song that has “I’m coming” as one of the lyrics? It is male singer. Has a soft rock feel to it


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2018)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Your Type


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2018)

Lady Antebellum- Meed You Now


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2018)

Bastille - Pompeii


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2018)

Third Eye Blind - Never Let You Go


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2018)

Clean Bandit - Rather Be


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2018)

Rihanna - We Found Love


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2018)

Maroon 5 - Payphone


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 28, 2018)

Selena Gomez - Bad Liar


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2018)

Madonna - 4 Minutes


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2018)

Ariana Grande - Right There


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2018)

Katy Perry - Waking Up In Vegas


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 1, 2019)

The music after the holidays seems a little EDM/Trance-y. I was setting CB1 and felt like I had too many of the Olly Multi Vitamins.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 7, 2019)

Yeasayer - Silly Me


----------



## Mvfcobra (Jan 8, 2019)

We played music at my old target and it was at first really nice, they played a good selection of “new songs” plus older ones, I believe they repeated the track list every 3-4 hours. In a normal shift you wouldn’t hear the same song more than 3 times but that’s because we spent 8 hour shifts. If you really didn’t like the music, it wasn’t hard to tone it out, plus they played Christmas music during the holidays. Coming to a new store, I miss hearing the music, it was, in a odd way, comforting. Once things started winding down, I’d obviously put in a single AirPod, but now just hearing the constant target banter from the TV’s in electronics is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2019)

Panic at The Disco - High Hopes


----------



## Jimmy Neutron (Jan 14, 2019)

Unfortunately we have music at our store and it’s the same playlist everyday. I leave the job with these same songs stuck in my head even on my days off. Makes me want to consume and shop so I’ve  come to the conclusion that their “music” is really some sort of mind control tactic.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2019)

Lorde - Tennis Court


----------



## Formina Sage (Jan 28, 2019)

@oath2order pls report the second they play 7 rings


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2019)

Katy Perry - Part of Me


----------



## Garregl740 (Feb 3, 2019)

I’m looking for a very tranc-y song and it sounds like the woman is saying “sweeeeeeet life” but i can’t find it with those lyrics and every time I try and Shazam it, nothing comes up.. help! It’s super calming but also trancing, like you’re high.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2019)

A R I Z O N A - Where I Wanna Be


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2019)

Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2019)

Kacey Musgraves - High Horse


----------



## Berry Red (Feb 5, 2019)

I hate 95% of what they play. Whoever picks the music needs to talk to someone who programs a real radio station, because they're doing a shit job!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2019)

Clean Bandit - Disconnect


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2019)

Berry Red said:


> I hate 95% of what they play. Whoever picks the music needs to talk to someone who programs a real radio station, because they're doing a shit job!



What would you rather they play


----------



## TTGOz (Feb 8, 2019)

Justin Bieber - One Time

This song plays too fucken much


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2019)

Alessia Cara - Here

Rachel Crow - Dime

Justin Bieber - One Time


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2019)

Jason Mraz - Hello, You Beautiful Thing


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2019)

Alexia Coley - Drive Me Wild


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2019)

Robin Schulz - Sugar


----------



## DanOMEGAMan (Feb 18, 2019)

There was a song playing in the store the other day but ended before I could shazam it, it sounded like an EDM song and the main chorus was "it all comes back to youuu" anyone that can help me?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 18, 2019)

DanOMEGAMan said:


> There was a song playing in the store the other day but ended before I could shazam it, it sounded like an EDM song and the main chorus was "it all comes back to youuu" anyone that can help me?


If it was _I go back you_ it could be everytime by Ariana Grande


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 18, 2019)

I like some of these songs listed, but if they play One Time by Justin Bieber when my remodel is done, I may need to clock out early due to becoming violently ill.


----------



## DanOMEGAMan (Feb 18, 2019)

unfortunately no not that one either


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2019)

DanOMEGAMan said:


> There was a song playing in the store the other day but ended before I could shazam it, it sounded like an EDM song and the main chorus was "it all comes back to youuu" anyone that can help me?



Male or female?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2019)

Charlie Puth - The Way I Am


----------



## DanOMEGAMan (Feb 19, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Male or female?


female


----------



## Shadowski (Feb 21, 2019)

Yyuuuuupppp

We are getting the big full store remodel this spring and part of that..... is music 

At least I get the nice grocery produce fixtures to make me feel better  😩


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2019)

break up with your girlfriend, i'm bored by Ariana Grande


----------



## SitSpotSit (Feb 21, 2019)

DanOMEGAMan said:


> There was a song playing in the store the other day but ended before I could shazam it, it sounded like an EDM song and the main chorus was "it all comes back to youuu" anyone that can help me?



It's Back to You by Goldroom.  I like it, too!!


----------



## Bms023 (Feb 26, 2019)

It’s a song that plays in my store and a verse is “ Just give it to me, give it to me give it to me” . It sounds like a males voice kinda soft


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2019)

CeeLo Green - Music to My Soul


----------



## Berry Red (Feb 26, 2019)

oath2order said:


> What would you rather they play



Anything besides the pop bullshit they play. How about you play music to fit the demo of people who actually come to spend money in the store, versus the kids who come to chew gum and steal earrings. 🙄


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2019)

Berry Red said:


> Anything besides the pop bullshit they play. How about you play music to fit the demo of people who actually come to spend money in the store, versus the kids who come to chew gum and steal earrings. 🙄



So basically you don't have an answer.

Maybe the demo of people already fits the music. Just because *you* hate it doesn't mean the guests do.


----------



## unknown (Feb 26, 2019)

Overall, I like the music. I don't like the techno remix crap at 4am eastern time. It's garbage.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 26, 2019)

Play Starbucks’ Spotify playlist. That would be 1000x better


----------



## Poofresh (Feb 27, 2019)

my target is in a mall, so yes, our store feels like being at hot topics or some chic trendy store.  some of the songs are getting tiresome though.  i started wearing earphones.  i dont think managers mind as long as one ear is fine for listening to customers.  also speakers in the bathrooms.  so no more hearing people farting, pooping, or the sound of their piss hitting the toilet.  still i wish they update the music.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2019)

Nico & Vinz - Am I Wrong


----------



## oath2order (Mar 21, 2019)

Plan B - Wait So Long


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2019)

Jason Derulo - Whatcha Say


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2019)

Ariana Grande - Dangerous Woman


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2019)

Alice Merton - Funny Business


----------



## Straw Hat Luffy (Apr 8, 2019)

So I've been hearing some 70's-80's sounding rock/disco song that I can't hear any of the lyrics to. I can only hear the chorus which is some chick going "Oooohh ooh i i i Oooohh ooh" and there's a dude singing some times too. Please help me out it's been eating at me for weeks.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2019)

Post Malone - Sunflower

This song is horrendous


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 10, 2019)

We just started playing target today. Thank god it’s ambient and not too loud.


----------



## graffiti (Apr 10, 2019)

Mine started playing music a few weeks back and before store open it plays nothing but annoying asf club remix sounding _oontz oontz _trash, but after 8 it's mostly tolerable/ignorable.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 10, 2019)

Might as well start contributing to this thread now.

Marry The Night: Lady Gaga

My Sharona: Knack

Hard To Handle: The Black Crows


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Might as well start contributing to this thread now.
> 
> Marry The Night: Lady Gaga
> 
> ...



Can confirm Marry The Night. Have not heard the other two.


----------



## Shani (Apr 11, 2019)

"White Light" by Real Estate

"Big Time" by Peter Gabriel

"Hold On Forever" by Rob Thomas


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> "White Light" by Real Estate
> 
> "Big Time" by Peter Gabriel
> 
> "Hold On Forever" by Rob Thomas



Yup!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 11, 2019)

They turned on music in my store today.
Annoying as hell


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2019)

Alesso - REMEDY

Carly Rae Jepsen - Now That I Found You


----------



## FrontEndBitch (May 4, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Alesso - REMEDY
> 
> Carly Rae Jepsen - Now That I Found You



Does that come with the new remodel?


----------



## Mikuhl (May 4, 2019)

This plays during the EDM phase at 12:00 AM, ~200 views, where does Target find this stuff?


----------



## sfslackey (May 6, 2019)

They are recently pushing the whole "modernization" thing so they told us no more headphones/airpods and such, but everyone still does it. My team lead in SFS plays music from her phone all the time. I have helped out at another (much nicer) target and they actually had larger speakers in the backroom that play music for everyone. I really wish I worked there but way too far for me.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (May 6, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Post Malone - Sunflower
> 
> This song is horrendous


I hate his flow in most of the song but guiltily find the chorus super catchy.


----------



## Shani (May 6, 2019)

sfslackey said:


> They are recently pushing the whole "modernization" thing so they told us no more headphones/airpods and such, but everyone still does it. My team lead in SFS plays music from her phone all the time. I have helped out at another (much nicer) target and they actually had larger speakers in the backroom that play music for everyone. I really wish I worked there but way too far for me.


Our store has never allowed headphones or any of the alternatives. But they let us play our own stuff on our phones before open. And I always do, cause it drowns out the mostly shitty music Target's playing, so I get a break from it for a bit.
One of our TMs on unload plays music for everyone on the line. Their playlist has a little bit of almost everything so everyone seems to enjoy it.
We got warned some time ago about the kind of music we play cause one TM was playing music with excessive profanity and I'd overhear lyrics about grabbing balls and other such things... I didn't complain cause I didn't care, but I agree that's not appropriate music to be playing around your superiors, for example.


----------



## Snowblsm (May 6, 2019)

Can anyone help me find a song I keep hearing at Target? 

Female singer. 
Synth in the chorus
Lyrics in the chorus: “all I need is you, all I need is you.”

Google hates me. Every search I’ve tried brings up every other song with those lyrics but the one I’m looking for. Sound Hound won’t take my humming, whistling or singing. 

Thank you in advance ❤️


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 6, 2019)

Snowblsm said:


> Can anyone help me find a song I keep hearing at Target?
> 
> Female singer.
> Synth in the chorus
> ...


This one maybe?


----------



## Snowblsm (May 6, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> This one maybe?




Thank you! Voice sounds similar. More upbeat, definitely not a “slow jam” like this one.


----------



## bullseyehomie (May 7, 2019)

Snowblsm said:


> Can anyone help me find a song I keep hearing at Target?
> 
> Female singer.
> Synth in the chorus
> ...


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2019)

Chrissie Hynde - Dark Sunglasses


----------



## Snowblsm (May 10, 2019)

bullseyehomie said:


>



I
Love
You

This is it!!!

THANK YOU!!


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2019)

DNCE - Dance


----------



## Harambe (May 20, 2019)

heard a song with the lyrics i think of "Everyone/Everybody loves you"

Anyone have any ideas. Its non of the songs that pop up when you search in google


----------



## SurefireWolf (May 20, 2019)

Our store started playing music about a week ago.  I'm already sick of it, and not just because I have elf hearing, although that's part of it.  For one, most of the songs have been remixed to have the same tempo.  Faster songs get slowed down, and slow songs get sped up.  (Not simply changing the speed it plays; the artists likely recorded different versions of the songs of they're covers.)  There's an Elton John song that's normally slow and sad sounding, yet here since it goes by at the typical Disney happy song speed, and much of the feeling of the song is lost.  And the drum parts are all the same.  Snare, kick pedal, snare, kick pedal.  Over and over, all day long.  There are songs that I'm familiar with, and can tell that the drum part has been changed.
But I also can't stand that it plays in the break room as well.  It was bad enough losing the silence we had before the store opened while on the floor, and the music plays overnight as well.  Even if nobody is in the store.  So if I wanted a 15 simply for some silence, that is gone now too.


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2019)

Zak Abel - Love Song


----------



## dannyy315 (May 24, 2019)

I’m surprised by the amount of relatively unknown indie music they play. There’s a lot of songs I like that I wouldn’t have discovered otherwise.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 24, 2019)

SurefireWolf said:


> Our store started playing music about a week ago. I'm already sick of it, and not just because I have elf hearing, although that's part of it. For one, most of the songs have been remixed to have the same tempo.


That Rihanna Take A Bow remix is so annoying


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2019)

Jesse McCartney - Young Love


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> That Rihanna Take A Bow remix is so annoying



It was great the first time.


----------



## SkredlitheOgre (May 24, 2019)

For a while, we had an instrumental of "Keep It Comin' Love" by KC and the Sunshine Band, but now we have the full song?  Also, our is super quiet at Guest Service, but is super loud by Paper/Pets/the Pharmacy.

I actually had a racist come up to me the other day and ask why we were "playing that Mexican music" overhead.  I either didn't hear it or tuned it out, so I have no idea what song he was talking about.  (Despacito, maybe?)  When I explained that we had no control over the music at the store level, only at the corporate level, he then told me, "Your corporation should have stayed in California or Arizona instead of coming up here and bringing all of them (Mexicans, I guess?  He was kind of ranting) with you."

Thanks, Target Music.


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2019)

KC and the Sunshine Band *- *Keep It Comin' Love


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2019)

SkredlitheOgre said:


> For a while, we had an instrumental of "Keep It Comin' Love" by KC and the Sunshine Band, but now we have the full song?  Also, our is super quiet at Guest Service, but is super loud by Paper/Pets/the Pharmacy.
> 
> I actually had a racist come up to me the other day and ask why we were "playing that Mexican music" overhead.  I either didn't hear it or tuned it out, so I have no idea what song he was talking about.  (Despacito, maybe?)  When I explained that we had no control over the music at the store level, only at the corporate level, he then told me, "Your corporation should have stayed in California or Arizona instead of coming up here and bringing all of them (Mexicans, I guess?  He was kind of ranting) with you."
> 
> Thanks, Target Music.



Could have been Despacito or Bailamos by Enrique Iglesias, those are the two primary-Spanish songs that I know of.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 24, 2019)

Worked supporting another Target today, regretted it.  Could not tune out to the invasive music playing on overhead.  No variation, pure repetition.  Felt like water torture.  Would not be able to put up with that consistently !  Makes me thankful my own store hasn’t turned that crap on......or have they in my absence ????  shudder.


----------



## redeye58 (May 24, 2019)

"Kiss" has been overrun with background; completely ruins the minimalist accompaniment that made it so good.
"Rocket Man" was ruined.
Love hearing Donna Summer's "Hot Stuff", tho.


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2019)

Iyaz - Replay

Related:


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2019)

Chromeo - Jealous


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2019)

Jonas Blue - I See Love


----------



## dannyy315 (May 28, 2019)

Work It Out- Jurassic 5 featuring Dave Matthews

I love me some Dave Matthews Band. #noshame


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2019)

Kris Allen - Feeling This Way


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2019)

Maroon 5 - Don't Wanna Know


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 9, 2019)

They started playing some Peter Gabriel, Sledgehammer. More of this, please.


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jun 9, 2019)

Same playlist in all targets I believe.  It’s a pretty bad mix as far as I’m concerned.  I was at Kmart as a sales floor associate from 2008-2014, and the music was a lot better.  That’s odd considering Kmart is on their way out


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jun 9, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> They started playing some Peter Gabriel, Sledgehammer. More of this, please.


Once in a while I hear that, along with Tears For Fears - Everybody wants to rule the world.  There’s not too much else I like. Maybe 5-10 songs at the most


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jun 9, 2019)

They also played the Riders On The Storm/Rapture mashup twice on a 5 hour shift the other day


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 10, 2019)

I’ve heard a Rolling Stones song once. It would be great for them to mix a few more of their songs in. Even the Beatles, but I’m sure it’s difficult to get the rights to play their music.


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Jun 10, 2019)

The very early mornings are by far the worst time for music.  It's all really bad club remixes.   I get excited when they play something normal like Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jun 10, 2019)

They play “Running Down A Dream” and “American Girl,” but I believe that’s it.


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jun 10, 2019)

They edit the hell out of a lot of songs too.

That Halsey song “Bad At Love” is annoying already, but they have three edits during the song.  They won’t let her say “white lines” because it’s a reference to cocaine obviously....kinda silly though.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2019)

Endlessbackstock said:


> They play “Running Down A Dream” and “American Girl,” but I believe that’s it.



American Girl is horrible


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jun 10, 2019)

oath2order said:


> American Girl is horrible


Pretty much not a fan I Tom Petty either, I was just responding to a post


----------



## oath2order (Jun 12, 2019)

Brooke Fraser - Something in the Water


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2019)

KirbyKirbs said:


> The very early mornings are by far the worst time for music. It's all really bad club remixes.


This, early morning while doing set-up before the store opens.
Everything with the same disco beat tempo, mindless repetition - oh baby, oh baby, oh baby, oh baby - ad nauseum until I want to rip my ears off.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 23, 2019)

For those of you with Apple Music, this is a pretty good playlist of most of the music they play. I’m sure there’s an unofficial Spotify playlist too, but I don’t use Spotify



			https://music.apple.com/us/playlist/target-playlist/pl.u-vvDxTP6m41E


----------



## oath2order (Jun 24, 2019)

Milky Chance - Cocoon


----------



## smashandthrash (Jun 24, 2019)

I’ve been listening to the same songs for almost 2 years. Store music is absolutely hell.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 25, 2019)

I wish there was music. I heard that some issues with porn was the reason why? Also why we don’t use the intercom too.


----------



## daemon (Jun 26, 2019)

Anyone who wishes for music has never worked Ina store that played music.

A) it is never music that you like.
B) it is a station that Target has paid for whose sole purpose is pc/neutral songs that have a low chance of offending people.
C) said station has a play list of like 30 songs that it randomises. A half dozen songs get cycled out every month. You WILL learn them all.
D) you can't turn it off. Ever.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 27, 2019)

Some of these songs are really repetitive and annoying. Like that song where they sing “shine on me” a million times. Gee, I wonder what it’s called?


----------



## PackAndCry (Jun 27, 2019)

Nobody:
Absolutely no one:
Not a single soul:
Target store music: 🎶🎶OHHHHHH SATURDAY SUN, I MET SOMEONE🎶🎶


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 27, 2019)

For some reason the volume is REALLY cranked up in the restrooms.
Opening the door is like walking into a disco & the echo off the tile walls makes it deafening.
It IS fun to listen to people trying to talk on their cells over the noise


----------



## happygoth (Jun 28, 2019)

daemon said:


> Anyone who wishes for music has never worked Ina store that played music.
> 
> A) it is never music that you like.
> B) it is a station that Target has paid for whose sole purpose is pc/neutral songs that have a low chance of offending people.
> ...


You will go to sleep with them in your head. You will wake up with them in your head. You will hear them in your head all the live long day.

That being said, the music at my previous job introduced me to Bruno Mars, Imagine Dragons, Jason Mraz, Andy Grammer, Lorde, Matt Nathanson, Colbie Caillat, Sara Bareilles, and even decent songs by Katy Perry and One Direction, so there can be an upside.


----------



## Panna Jotts (Jun 28, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Jason Mraz - Hello, You Beautiful Thing



Some songs, I only hear once or twice a week. This one? EVERY. FUCKING. SHIFT. I now have a personal vendetta against Jason Mraz.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 28, 2019)

2serveandengage said:


> Some songs, I only hear once or twice a week. This one? EVERY. FUCKING. SHIFT. I now have a personal vendetta against Jason Mraz.


Also a lot of Jack Johnson music. I consider them pretty much the same artist, they have that chill vibe. I don’t mind it, but I don’t need to hear it twice per day.


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jun 28, 2019)

There’s an odd throwback here and there.  Eric B’s “I Ain’t No Joke” from around 1987


----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Also a lot of Jack Johnson music. I consider them pretty much the same artist, they have that chill vibe. I don’t mind it, but I don’t need to hear it twice per day.



For my store, it's fucking American Authors that is guaranteed to play every day.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 28, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Might as well start contributing to this thread now.
> 
> Marry The Night: Lady Gaga
> 
> ...


Omg I would seriously embarrass myself if they played My Sharona, or any of my 80s and 90s jams...I was known to bust a move or two and sing along at my old job.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2019)

Barenaked Ladies - One Week


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 29, 2019)

Silence is Golden.
  Please don’t play music in my store. 

I see a winning ‘yes’ here, don’t understand it though.
I wonder what the result would be if we got to vote in my store .


----------



## happygoth (Jun 29, 2019)

I voted yes - maybe music will help muffle the sound of whining, crying kids and their insufferable parents.


----------



## YoNanas (Jun 29, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Some of these songs are really repetitive and annoying. Like that song where they sing “shine on me” a million times. Gee, I wonder what it’s called?


Gee, that song. I love that song! That song motivates me on a day I dread being at work.


----------



## YoNanas (Jun 29, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> For some reason the volume is REALLY cranked up in the restrooms.
> Opening the door is like walking into a disco & the echo off the tile walls makes it deafening.
> It IS fun to listen to people trying to talk on their cells over the noise


They need to crank it up in the produce dept. Barely audible in produce.


----------



## Shani (Jun 29, 2019)

oath2order said:


> For my store, it's fucking American Authors that is guaranteed to play every day.


At mine it's that one by Ariana Grande (I'm assuming) where she stole the lyrics from Lesley Gore and repeats them endlessly until my ears want to bleed.


happygoth said:


> I voted yes - maybe music will help muffle the sound of whining, crying kids and their insufferable parents.


Sadly, nothing drowns out screaming child. Not even earplugs.


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jun 29, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> At mine it's that one by Ariana Grande (I'm assuming) where she stole the lyrics from Lesley Gore and repeats them endlessly until my ears want to bleed.
> 
> Sadly, nothing drowns out screaming child. Not even earplugs.


Which Ariana Grande lyrics are intelligible?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2019)

Ariana Grande - Baby I


----------



## Shani (Jun 29, 2019)

Endlessbackstock said:


> Which Ariana Grande lyrics are intelligible?


Um... none?

I recognized the melody from the Lesley Gore song... probably wouldn't have understood the lyrics if I didn't know the old tune.


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Jun 29, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Ariana Grande - Baby I


Hate this freaking song.  She needs to loosen that ponytail....I think it's affecting her brain cells.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 30, 2019)

WHATEVER THE WEATHER WE GON’ BE BETTER TOGETHER

Am I the only one that absolutely despises song?


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jun 30, 2019)

Regina Spektor- Fidelity

That song suh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uhcks


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 30, 2019)

We play classical music in our office at work.
I put my foot down when they tried to do a Classical Light off Apple play and managed to run a nice assortment of the Masters myself.
It seems to keep folks calm, even when the 1812 Overture is going in the background and if I can't have Motorhead I'll settle for Debussy and Brahms.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Maybe its only my limited weekly hours but I truly enjoy the music. It helps the mundane day go by much faster.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 30, 2019)

daemon said:


> Anyone who wishes for music has never worked Ina store that played music.
> 
> A) it is never music that you like.
> B) it is a station that Target has paid for whose sole purpose is pc/neutral songs that have a low chance of offending people.
> ...



wait but those are all things i like


----------



## oath2order (Jun 30, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> WHATEVER THE WEATHER WE GON’ BE BETTER TOGETHER
> 
> Am I the only one that absolutely despises song?



Nah that's the kinda cheesy bop song I enjoy. 



Endlessbackstock said:


> Regina Spektor- Fidelity
> 
> That song suh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uhcks



That song is fucking horrible. So is the Orange is the New Black theme song. Regina Spektor should just stop making music.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 30, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I voted yes - maybe music will help muffle the sound of whining, crying kids and their insufferable parents.


It doesn't.


----------



## GRC (Jul 1, 2019)

Maybe I'm crazy but I'd take having 5x the number of crying children over playing music in the store. The crying eventually stops (or at least leaves the store), and doesn't get stuck in your head, unlike the music which haunts me every hour of every day when I'm not at work.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jul 1, 2019)

GRC said:


> Maybe I'm crazy but I'd take having 5x the number of crying children over playing music in the store. The crying eventually stops (or at least leaves the store), and doesn't get stuck in your head, unlike the music which haunts me every hour of every day when I'm not at work.



Same. It's like the same 30 or 40 song rotation, which sounds like a lot until you hear it day after day after day after day

And that stupid "meet me in the middle" song...I don't need to. I could probably sing it word for word at this point


----------



## Pattern Finder (Jul 1, 2019)

I remember hearing All Star by Smash Mouth play one time when I was doing RFID scans for Softlines at 5:00 A.M. 

It was a truly disassociative experience for me. 
Lost my shit when one of the overnight TM screamed, "Donkey!"


----------



## happygoth (Jul 1, 2019)

GRC said:


> Maybe I'm crazy but I'd take having 5x the number of crying children over playing music in the store. The crying eventually stops (or at least leaves the store), and doesn't get stuck in your head, unlike the music which haunts me every hour of every day when I'm not at work.





flow4areasonuno said:


> Same. It's like the same 30 or 40 song rotation, which sounds like a lot until you hear it day after day after day after day
> 
> And that stupid "meet me in the middle" song...I don't need to. I could probably sing it word for word at this point


The songs definitely get stuck in your head, but I worked for decades in a store that had music, so I'm used to it - and nothing sets my teeth on edge more than some brat crying and screaming "b-but I waaaaaaaant it!".


----------



## sfslackey (Jul 1, 2019)

My store is going through a remodel and all of a sudden, when the store opened, I heard music playing... It completely freaked me out.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 9, 2019)

Mayer Hawthorne- Mr Blue Sky


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 9, 2019)

What really bugs me the most about the music is the EQ mix they use. Pulling the vocals forward and sending all other tracks deep into the back. I find it annoying. Hard to believe Staytn' Alive by the Bee Gees is worse on a Sunday morning ad set with little instrumental tracks.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 9, 2019)

sfslackey said:


> My store is going through a remodel and all of a sudden, when the store opened, I heard music playing... It completely freaked me out.


Same here. After a couple days off there was music, plus, after more than 10 years, the aisle to get to TSC suddenly changed from the Tide aisle to the deodorant aisle. I really felt disoriented that whole day.


----------



## TheProfessor (Jul 9, 2019)

Mine has music. I’ve heard “My Hair, My Crown” by Kelly Rowland way too many times that I can mindlessly sing it. I also heard Katy Perry way too many times. Then there are the contemporary country songs I can’t identify yet I listen to their stories each time with amusement whether it’s about drinking that beer while wearing those skinny jeans or going along with what his woman likes. Then there are the times where they play David Bowie (yes!).


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 9, 2019)

Taylor Swift- Me!

They’ve added a few new songs this week.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2019)

TheProfessor said:


> Mine has music. I’ve heard “My Hair, My Crown” by Kelly Rowland way too many times that I can mindlessly sing it. I also heard Katy Perry way too many times. Then there are the contemporary country songs I can’t identify yet I listen to their stories each time with amusement whether it’s about drinking that beer while wearing those skinny jeans or going along with what his woman likes. Then there are the times where they play David Bowie (yes!).



Yeah the fucking Kelly Rowland song sucks ass. And they need to cut the crap with the fucking five or so American Authors songs.

Skinny jeans? Do you mean


----------



## SugarSugar (Jul 9, 2019)

Just before the store opened we had a song about a women cheating on her husband and sexy time.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 9, 2019)

They need to cut the crap with the 5 or so Carly Rae Jepsen songs too. Do they have a deal with her or something?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> They need to cut the crap with the 5 or so Carly Rae Jepsen songs too. Do they have a deal with her or something?



NO SHE IS THE GREATEST ARTIST WE HAVE PLAYING YOU CAN STOP TALKING RIGHT THERE.


----------



## TheProfessor (Jul 9, 2019)

SugarSugar said:


> Just before the store opened we had a song about a women cheating on her husband and sexy time.



I think that’s one of the several story-driven country pop songs that makes me chuckle.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2019)

TheProfessor said:


> I think that’s one of the several story-driven country pop songs that makes me chuckle.



Months ago I heard one that sounded like this drunk woman singing about killing her husband, and I know this because it was moaning and I heard "put him in a grave" or some shit.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 9, 2019)

oath2order said:


> NO SHE IS THE GREATEST ARTIST WE HAVE PLAYING YOU CAN STOP TALKING RIGHT THERE.


For me it’s Rolling Stones. I think our music tastes are very different, haha.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> For me it’s Rolling Stones. I think our music tastes are very different, haha.



Jumping Jack Flash is a garbage song.

They have other decent ones.


----------



## matocaster (Jul 10, 2019)

Ok so theres a song that I've been trying to identify for a month now. Went thru all the songs listed. Female singer, vocal samples saying " ah ah, oh oh," maybe 808s bass in the background, more laid back sound. I wish i had more lyrics. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## TheProfessor (Jul 10, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Yeah the fucking Kelly Rowland song sucks ass. And they need to cut the crap with the fucking five or so American Authors songs.
> 
> Skinny jeans? Do you mean




Yes, that’s the song. “A pair of jeans that fits just right” is it, though I somehow straw manned it to skinny jeans.


----------



## TheProfessor (Jul 10, 2019)

Mashups I hear:

There’s one that puts together Blondie’s “Rapture” and The Doors “Riders on the Storm.” Pretty bizarre.

Then there’s one where I don’t know the main artist but it includes sections of Tears for Fears’ “Pale Shelter.”


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 10, 2019)

There was a horrible remix of I Want Candy the other day, and I still haven't recovered.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 10, 2019)

I wonder if the people at corporate actually think Cake By The Ocean is about eating a slice of cake on the beach.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 10, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> I wonder if the people at corporate actually think Cake By The Ocean is about eating a slice of cake on the beach.



They probably do.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 10, 2019)

My store is getting remodeled soon... how far into the remodel does the music turn on? I'm lowkey looking forward to it bc the songs posted here are mostly stuff I like


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 10, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> My store is getting remodeled soon... how far into the remodel does the music turn on? I'm lowkey looking forward to it bc the songs posted here are mostly stuff I like


We got it two to three weeks in to the remodel.


----------



## checklane01 (Jul 10, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> My store is getting remodeled soon... how far into the remodel does the music turn on? I'm lowkey looking forward to it bc the songs posted here are mostly stuff I like


You can give yourself a little taste, there’s a Spotify playlist that’s pretty spot on. I started listening to it and began to recognize songs. Let me know if you want the link.


----------



## YoNanas (Jul 10, 2019)

Yes. Give us the link! 😆


----------



## checklane01 (Jul 10, 2019)

YoNanas said:


> Yes. Give us the link! 😆



12 hours of nonstop shit show, enjoy. 

edit: i am not the playlist owner


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 10, 2019)

TheProfessor said:


> Then there are the times where they play David Bowie (yes!).


Except for the remix they did with "Let's Dance".
And don't even get me started on Prince remixes; probably spinning in his grave.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 11, 2019)

Some song that goes "say your prayers say you're sorry" and I can't find the damn thing


----------



## TheProfessor (Jul 11, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Except for the remix they did with "Let's Dance".
> And don't even get me started on Prince remixes; probably spinning in his grave.



There are a lot of things that would make Prince spin in his grave, like his official videos being up on YouTube (I’m grateful for that, but I know he’d hate it. He was extremely protective of his intellectual property on the Internet). I haven’t heard the Prince remixes yet (or I haven’t noticed it yet). Now that you mentioned it, I’m likely to notice it, just like that “My Hair, My Crown” song I can’t get out of my head. I only started to notice it after a coworker mentioned it.

I heard a recent cover version of “Nothing Compares 2 U” that made me think WTF. I do love the never-before released until last year one that Prince did that makes every other version pale in comparison, including Sinead’s big hit.


----------



## TheProfessor (Jul 11, 2019)

Weird cover versions I’ve heard:

“Bizarre Love Triangle” (originally by New Order) Some Postal Service soundalike band doing this.
“Crazy in Love” (originally by Beyoncé) someone tries to arrange it where you can do the Charleston to it.
“Nothing Compares 2 U” (written by Prince, a big hit of Sinead O’Connors, also several versions performed by Prince) some retro New Wave/R&B outfit covers Prince’s male take in his first version of his song.
I’m sure there are others I haven’t noticed yet.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 13, 2019)

oh god I've been looking for this song forever, the only lyrics I think I remember were "i dont care what anyone thinks i only care about you and me"


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 13, 2019)

Found out its "you and me" -Elizabeth and the catapult


----------



## GRC (Jul 13, 2019)

There's a song that goes "do I have to spell it out for you", then she spells out... something? It sounds like "S E I E N E S" to me, and every time I hear it I try to understand it but I can't figure it out.

And strangely, that song has one swear in it bleeped out, while the other swears are just silenced.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 13, 2019)

GRC said:


> There's a song that goes "do I have to spell it out for you", then she spells out... something? It sounds like "S E I E N E S" to me, and every time I hear it I try to understand it but I can't figure it out.
> 
> And strangely, that song has one swear in it bleeped out, while the other swears are just silenced.




This one?


----------



## GRC (Jul 13, 2019)

Yep that's it. It's a lot easier to understand listening to it with headphones instead of in a building full of metal shelves


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 14, 2019)

That Saturday Sun song is laughably bad


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 14, 2019)

Oh and I’ve noticed that song that goes like “shiiiine shiiiine shiiiiine on” has left the rotation.

And Bennie And The Jets got added.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 14, 2019)

Taylor Swift- You Need To Calm Down


----------



## oath2order (Jul 14, 2019)

Taylor Swift - Me


----------



## oopsiedaaisy (Jul 14, 2019)

the only good song that plays is spiderwebs and i stand BY that
every other song eventually hurts or just starts off hurting me physically 
if i hear one more 

barbeque stain on my white tee-shirt....she was killin' me in that mini skirt 
or that saturday sun song too both make me want to actually legitimately die


----------



## oath2order (Jul 14, 2019)

oopsiedaaisy said:


> the only good song that plays is spiderwebs and i stand BY that
> every other song eventually hurts or just starts off hurting me physically
> if i hear one more
> 
> ...



Spiderwebs ranks up there with the Saturday Sun song as being legitimately terrible.


----------



## oopsiedaaisy (Jul 14, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Spiderwebs ranks up there with the Saturday Sun song as being legitimately terrible.


see ................ thats where youre wrong


----------



## daemon (Jul 15, 2019)

Seriously, spiderwebs? From no doubt? That shit played all the time at Publix.... 12 freaking years ago. Things never change.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Some song that goes "say your prayers say you're sorry" and I can't find the damn thing



this fucking song played today and I always only ever hear the end of it when it plays those lyrics and I can't find it

drives me insane


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2019)

oath2order said:


> this fucking song played today and I always only ever hear the end of it when it plays those lyrics and I can't find it
> 
> drives me insane



I had it play again today.

Some cunt of a vendor chose that time to start blabbing her mouth about the fucking Bella storage bins

Eat my shit lady


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2019)

Least I got new lyrics

"follow me into your arms don't turn away"

Nothing turning up


----------



## oath2order (Jul 17, 2019)

Wanting Qu - Moon and Back


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2019)

Sam Feldt - Runaways


----------



## Fabricalchemist (Jul 20, 2019)

Does anyone know the song that ends with a refrain of "never lie"? It was playing in a block with M83 and was a similar electronic genre...male vocals, not really a slow song. I love it, but totally stumped on what it was!


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 21, 2019)

Wait a minute, in that “Doing What She Likes” song, are one of the lyrics “lighting watermelon candles upstairs”? What an awful line.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 21, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Wait a minute, in that “Doing What She Likes” song, are one of the lyrics “lighting watermelon candles upstairs”? What an awful line.





> She likes it when I call in sick to work
> Spend the whole day hanging with her
> I might get fired but that's alright
> I'm doin' what she likes
> ...



I'd say that's not the only awful line.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 21, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> I'd say that's not the only awful line.


Well yeah the whole song is a cringe fest. But I found that line in particular horrifying.


----------



## Meep (Jul 22, 2019)

Ours was turned on last night during remodel.  An immediate blitz of itz-itz-itz.  I swear I felt like I was stuck in Planet Fitness.  Later on it went to pop (mostly) crap.  Please tell me Taylor Swift isn't on constant replay.  I may need to dig my ears out with a rusty spoon because it is definitely not background music in softlines in my store.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 22, 2019)

Meep said:


> Ours was turned on last night during remodel.  An immediate blitz of itz-itz-itz.  I swear I felt like I was stuck in Planet Fitness.  Later on it went to pop (mostly) crap.  Please tell me Taylor Swift isn't on constant replay.  I may need to dig my ears out with a rusty spoon because it is definitely not background music in softlines in my store.


Taylor Swift’s 2 latest singles are in rotation, and I imagine more will be added when her new album is released. Sorry 😕


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 22, 2019)

"You're gonna love me" (aka: Song of a crazed stalker) is making my ears bleed.


----------



## Meep (Jul 23, 2019)

Last night one of my coworker and I were trying to figure out the lyrics of one of the songs and we swear it's talking about bologna.  I think the line is something more like "below me", but we can't get bologna out of our heads now.  *Snirk*


----------



## Meep (Jul 23, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> "You're gonna love me" (aka: Song of a crazed stalker) is making my ears bleed.



Yeah, I heard that one and all I can think of is how I can't even listen to The Human League's song, "Don't You Want Me" for the same reason.  This music sucks big, fat, hairy donkey balls.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Some song that goes "say your prayers say you're sorry" and I can't find the damn thing





oath2order said:


> this fucking song played today and I always only ever hear the end of it when it plays those lyrics and I can't find it
> 
> drives me insane





oath2order said:


> I had it play again today.
> 
> Some cunt of a vendor chose that time to start blabbing her mouth about the fucking Bella storage bins
> 
> Eat my shit lady





oath2order said:


> Least I got new lyrics
> 
> "follow me into your arms don't turn away"
> 
> Nothing turning up



THE LYRIC IS "SAY YOUR GRACE IN THE CITY OF SOUND"

Big Wild - City of Sound

FUCKING FINALLY.

STOOD UNDERNEATH A SPEAKER IN SOFTLINES AND TYPED LYRICS INTO GOOGLE TODAY IS AMAZING


----------



## nomadattarget (Jul 24, 2019)

We don’t have overnight anymore but before the store opens some of our team members do play their music on their own speaker it gets too loud I some times feel like I was still in a disco dancing until the sunrise lol but you can still have your earphones on but just one side because your Tls would call out over the walkie talkie or in case of emergency you can still hear them never put on both of your ears with max volume.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2019)

Kygo & Imagine Dragons - Born to Be Yours


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 27, 2019)

Taylor Swift- Delicate

They’ve really ramped up her music the past couple weeks. I actually don’t hate her music, but that Me song has some cringey lyrics.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2019)

Cornershop - Brimful of Asha (FatBoy Slim remix)


----------



## Science250 (Jul 31, 2019)

"The times we've spent together will always be a part of their own story." or the like is a lyric to a song that plays at my store.


----------



## TheProfessor (Aug 3, 2019)

I am tired of hearing this song on my store’s radio. I didn’t even know who sang this is until I googled the lyrics that got stuck in my head. I haven’t paid attention to Lady Gaga in years. Every time I hear her sing “I’m going to heal you anyway,” all I can think is, What if I don’t want you to heal me? Doesn’t consent matter here? LOL


----------



## TheProfessor (Aug 3, 2019)

I crack up about all the songs about sexy bodies I hear in the store, whether it’s the guy who says he’s “in love with the shape of you” or that country singer who says he totally lost it at the sight of her in a miniskirt. I suppose that’s way better than songs about being in love with someone crazy and chaotic, which I’m sure I also heard on the clock.


----------



## TheProfessor (Aug 3, 2019)

Every time I hear this one, I think “It’s that hipster anthem again.”


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2019)

Major Lazer - Get Free


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2019)

Sabrina Carpenter - Paris


----------



## TargetSenpai (Aug 3, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> For those of you with Apple Music, this is a pretty good playlist of most of the music they play. I’m sure there’s an unofficial Spotify playlist too, but I don’t use Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> https://music.apple.com/us/playlist/target-playlist/pl.u-vvDxTP6m41E


OMG it's taken me forever to find one of them EDM songs. I heard it one day and was like.... 'wait... what is this? I like it!' and was searching for months with no luck. Raf Rundell 'Falling Out'. Bless the one who compiled this list.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 4, 2019)

LEON - Falling


----------



## oath2order (Aug 4, 2019)

Gorillaz - On Melancholy Hill


----------



## TheProfessor (Aug 4, 2019)

This song that gets played to death at work... I googled it and it’s gained me no new love for Ed Sheeran.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2019)

The Greatest Showman - Come Alive (Years & Years edit)


----------



## oath2order (Aug 20, 2019)

Panic! At The Disco - Hey Look Ma I Made It


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Aug 20, 2019)

Is music at Target still a pilot program?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 20, 2019)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Is music at Target still a pilot program?



it's added in the remodel now


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2019)

Madonna - Living For Love


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 22, 2019)

The music is super random like they will play the most oddest songs. It’s ok though works for me


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 22, 2019)

Donna Summer - She Works Hard For The Money


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 22, 2019)

I know it’s not everyone’s cup of tea, but I like those Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeroes songs they play. “Home” and “That’s What’s Up”.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheryl Crow - Steve McQueen

Thanks @happygoth


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 23, 2019)

Target has music? WITH ALL THE SCREAMING KIDS, I CANT HEAR IT!!!


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 24, 2019)

Billie Eilish -
Ocean Eyes 

Bad Guy


----------



## Panna Jotts (Aug 24, 2019)

checklane01 said:


> 12 hours of nonstop shit show, enjoy.
> 
> edit: i am not the playlist owner




Whoever made this left out the best song of all time that circulates, Tears for Fears' classic Everybody Wants To Rule The World. I am offended and would like to speak to their manager


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 24, 2019)

Noiinteam said:


> Target has music? WITH ALL THE SCREAMING KIDS, I CANT HEAR IT!!!



Between the music and the kids I wish I could just turn my hearing off.


----------



## Shani (Aug 24, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Between the music and the kids I wish I could just turn my hearing off.


I've started putting in earplugs because of that... the kids more so than the music. My hair covers my ears so nobody can see them. It helps "turn down the volume" on things and I can still hear people talking to me with them in.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 24, 2019)

Man, ya'll got it _rough!_


----------



## oath2order (Aug 25, 2019)

Years & Years - If You're Over Me


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 25, 2019)

Bob Marley and the Wailers- Stir It Up.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 29, 2019)

Maroon 5 - Wait (Chromeo remix)


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 31, 2019)

David Bowie- Golden Years.

I love the 70s rock they’re mixing in lately.

“Don’t let me hear you say life’s taking you nowhere. Angelllllll”


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2019)

Temples - Certainty

David Bowie - Sound and Vision (this song is fucking horrible)


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2019)

Simon and Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson (The Lemonheads remix)


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2019)

Fitz And The Tantrums - Pickin' Up the Pieces

I really love the the instruments they used in this.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 5, 2019)

A remix of JP Cooper's September Song that I can only find at this link:


----------



## stylegirl2800 (Sep 8, 2019)

Apologies if it's been mentioned before.  I recently started working for target and I keep hearing this song with the chorus: "I love you to the moon and back, to the moon and back" but I can't find it anywhere. Does anyone know which song this is? It would mean a lot to me. Thank you!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2019)

stylegirl2800 said:


> Apologies if it's been mentioned before.  I recently started working for target and I keep hearing this song with the chorus: "I love you to the moon and back, to the moon and back" but I can't find it anywhere. Does anyone know which song this is? It would mean a lot to me. Thank you!



Wanting Qu - Moon and Back


----------



## triplettulip (Sep 8, 2019)

Trying to find this one song. It has a male vocalist, sounds kind of like upbeat indie pop.  "...something to believe".  The song switches back and forth between a low and higher tone:/.  I know it's a long shot, but if anyone has any ideas, would be totally appreciated!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2019)

John Newman - Love Me Again


----------



## triplettulip (Sep 9, 2019)

oath2order said:


> John Newman - Love Me Again


thank you!


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 9, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Temples - Certainty
> 
> David Bowie - Sound and Vision (this song is fucking horrible)


David Bowie is an American rock and roll legend, I will not stand for this slander.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 9, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> David Bowie is an American rock and roll legend, I will not stand for this slander.



He has good songs.

Not that one.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 12, 2019)

She’s a Rainbow- The Rolling Stones

I really like this song.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 12, 2019)

Clean Bandit - Mama

Tracy Chapman - Fast Car (Jonas Blue remix)


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2019)

Electric Guest - Dear to Me


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2019)

Cutting Crew - (I Just) Died in Your Arms Tonight (some female that a woman did, I can't find it)

Ra Ra Riot - Dance With Me


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 26, 2019)

I Feel For You - Prince


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 26, 2019)

We had a flow TL years ago in my store on Neptune....(The Captain here) who would put his phone in front of the mic for the 4a shift and play the Beach Boys, Simon & Garfunkle, The Drifters, Creedence etc.  It was great. The older folks liked him, he was a good guy.  The little young'ns hated it.  I asked one of them, a trainee of mine, how he liked The Strawberry Alarmclock......crickets....crickets......I remember the Incense, not much memory of the Peppermints......


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2019)

Genesis - Turn It On Again


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 28, 2019)

Excuse me if my New York side is showing, but they should start playing Billy Joel. It would fit well I think, depending on the song.


----------



## Meep (Sep 30, 2019)

I swear I hear Hey Ya by Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra EVERY single shift.  I want to gouge my ears out with flaming hot pokers each time.  I've taken to playing my own spotify playlist just loud enough to be heard over the horrid music they play.  And I'm in softlines (excuse me, 'style') where I swear they somehow blast the radio louder.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 30, 2019)

Meep said:


> I swear I hear Hey Ya by Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra EVERY single shift.  I want to gouge my ears out with flaming hot pokers each time.  I've taken to playing my own spotify playlist just loud enough to be heard over the horrid music they play.  And I'm in softlines (excuse me, 'style') where I swear they somehow blast the radio louder.



Shape Of You is the one I hear every day I'm there. I ship a particular couple in a videogame I play so I was looking up AMVs on Youtube...found that song and instantly got angry.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 30, 2019)

Meep said:


> I swear I hear Hey Ya by Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra EVERY single shift.  I want to gouge my ears out with flaming hot pokers each time.  I've taken to playing my own spotify playlist just loud enough to be heard over the horrid music they play.  And I'm in softlines (excuse me, 'style') where I swear they somehow blast the radio louder.



If your store has softlines in the center with a lowered ceiling, that might be why the radio seems louder.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 1, 2019)

I forgot how much I hate The Cure. That “Boys Don’t Cry” song is annoying, lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 1, 2019)

Meep said:


> I swear I hear Hey Ya by Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra EVERY single shift.  I want to gouge my ears out with flaming hot pokers each time.  I've taken to playing my own spotify playlist just loud enough to be heard over the horrid music they play.  And I'm in softlines (excuse me, 'style') where I swear they somehow blast the radio louder.


It’s like that with me with the “All You Want Is To Free Your Mind” song. Who heard that and thought “this is relaxing shopping music”? It’s very chaotic and stresses me out, lol


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2019)

BØRNS - Faded Heart

What is it with these artists and illegible lyrics?


----------



## happygoth (Oct 1, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> I forgot how much I hate The Cure. That “Boys Don’t Cry” song is annoying, lol


*gasp*  🥺


----------



## KmartElectronics (Oct 1, 2019)

Our store just finished it's remodel. We now have the music, and our entertainment TV wall has returned louder than before, and electronics hasn't entered transition yet. Audio overload.


----------



## GRC (Oct 1, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> It’s like that with me with the “All You Want Is To Free Your Mind” song. Who heard that and thought “this is relaxing shopping music”? It’s very chaotic and stresses me out, lol


It's ridiculously repetitive too. Like alright I get it, you didn't have any ideas for a chorus when you were writing the song. Just make it a minute and a half long, instead of repeating one line 30 times.


----------



## Aredhel (Oct 1, 2019)

Used to bowl out to Lovin Every Minute of It. Godzilla. Man In the Box. Demolition Woman. Then individual aisles had their own music depending on the team.


----------



## mizl (Oct 1, 2019)

Don't know if these have been mentioned but these are the few I managed to identify when I used to be on the floor. It's hard to coordinate being free, being out of the way of guests or TLs, and being under a speaker. Our front end has no speakers so


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 1, 2019)

I have a Shazam complication on the face of my Apple Watch. I just press one button and it identifies the song in the background, without distracting me from my work.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 1, 2019)

Aredhel said:


> Used to bowl out to Lovin Every Minute of It. Godzilla. Man In the Box. Demolition Woman. Then individual aisles had their own music depending on the team.


Oh man I love Godzilla lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bad Guy- Billy Eilish


----------



## Sarahdyl (Oct 3, 2019)

I've had several customers tell me that they're extremely thankful that we don't play music. They have children with autism and/or sensory disorders and it's very difficult for them to find a place where they can shop because the music in the store is overwhelming for these kids. I'm so engrossed in my work, I probably would hardly ever even notice the music if they played it. I'm all for no music if it helps make Target an easier place to shop👍👍👍


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 4, 2019)

Captain of the Beach here:  hot summer day how 'bout some Drifters, Jan and Dean, Beach Boys.  The young bucks and buck-etts wouldn't recognize the good stuff, the old timers like us picking up their Ensure and Omeprazole would love it.  Waddya say Mr. Kartman?  Agree?


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 4, 2019)

"From Hawaii to the shores of Peru" full blast!  Captain Beach Boy


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 5, 2019)

A new interesting remix of “We Are Family”


----------



## oath2order (Oct 7, 2019)

Fickle Friends - Hello Hello


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2019)

Fitz And The Tantrums - Out Of My League


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 13, 2019)

I love Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## Shani (Oct 14, 2019)

Behind the Wall of Sleep - The Smithereens

I'm amazed that whoever's in charge of the playlists managed to come up with this one.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 15, 2019)

Have they always been playing Kodachrome by Paul Simon? I just started noticing it, I love that song.


----------



## infantdbo (Oct 16, 2019)

Anyone know what the name of the song that starts with like the voice of a man literally saying 'be bah be bah be bebe be be bah' or something to that extent? I've only started hearing it recently like in the last two weeks but I can never get in good position where I can Shazam it.

I can't hear any other lyrics besides that part but it's pretty up beat and the guy saying 'be bah' sounds like the voice in the music for the opening Rugrats theme. It's just so weird and I'm dying to show my partner that song so they'll stop thinking I'm making it up.


----------



## DragonAster (Oct 16, 2019)

infantdbo said:


> Anyone know what the name of the song that starts with like the voice of a man literally saying 'be bah be bah be bebe be be bah' or something to that extent? I've only started hearing it recently like in the last two weeks but I can never get in good position where I can Shazam it.
> 
> I can't hear any other lyrics besides that part but it's pretty up beat and the guy saying 'be bah' sounds like the voice in the music for the opening Rugrats theme. It's just so weird and I'm dying to show my partner that song so they'll stop thinking I'm making it up.


Are you talking about The Chills- bee bah bee bah bee bo? I havent heard that one on our playlist.

I just think its funny we play Twentyone Piliots- stressed out at least once per shift.


----------



## infantdbo (Oct 16, 2019)

DragonAster said:


> Are you talking about The Chills- bee bah bee bah bee bo? I havent heard that one on our playlist.



No, its not that unfortunately. Next time I hear the song on at work I'll run to somewhere the music is super loud and try and Shazam again


----------



## oath2order (Oct 16, 2019)

U2 - Magnificent (Fred Falke remix)


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 16, 2019)

"Blue" by Eiffel 65?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 23, 2019)

Shawn Mendes - If I Can't Have You


----------



## acbrown217 (Oct 23, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Roosevelt - Under the Sun


T H A N K Y O U 
OMG I’ve spent weeks trying to figure this song out.


----------



## infantdbo (Oct 24, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> "Blue" by Eiffel 65?



Nope! I figured someone would suggest this one haha but its not the song. I haven't heard the one I'm talking about in a while, I'm wondering if rotated out.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2019)

Jonas Brothers - Cool


----------



## infantdbo (Oct 24, 2019)

I was able to Shazam the song I was looking for today! It's 'Default' by Django Django. I can finally lay this to rest haha


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2019)

infantdbo said:


> I was able to Shazam the song I was looking for today! It's 'Default' by Django Django. I can finally lay this to rest haha



Holy shit I hate that song


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2019)

infantdbo said:


> I was able to Shazam the song I was looking for today! It's 'Default' by Django Django. I can finally lay this to rest haha


Haven’t heard this in stores yet. I just looked it up and its... interesting. When it first started, I thought “I’m not so sure about this one”. But it grew on me.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 25, 2019)

I noticed whoever made this playlist REALLY likes the Talking Heads.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 26, 2019)

Why do all the American Authors songs sound the same?


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 26, 2019)

How many of you Targeteers like "Danny and the Juniors"?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Why do all the American Authors songs sound the same?



I don't know! Drives me insane.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 26, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> How many of you Targeteers like "Danny and the Juniors"?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 27, 2019)

Me, Myself and I - De La Soul


----------



## oath2order (Oct 27, 2019)

RAPTURE RIDERS - Blondie vs The Doors


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 27, 2019)

oath2order said:


> RAPTURE RIDERS - Blondie vs The Doors




They're doing mashups?


----------



## TheProfessor (Oct 27, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> They're doing mashups?


 I lost count of how many times I heard it in my store along with another song that mashes up with Tears For Fears’ “Pale Shelter”.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 30, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> They're doing mashups?



Only that one I know, because Reddit.

TV On The Radio - Happy Idiot


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2019)

Janet Jackson - When I Think Of You


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 1, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Only that one I know, because Reddit.
> 
> TV On The Radio - Happy Idiot


I’ve heard it. It’s actually not bad.


----------



## GRC (Nov 4, 2019)

Not sure what's going on at my store, I heard the same song get played 4 times during my shift, but I didn't hear anything else more than once. I can't tell you which song it is though, because it just sounds like unintelligible high pitched singing which makes it hard to look up.


----------



## SurefireWolf (Nov 4, 2019)

GRC said:


> Not sure what's going on at my store, I heard the same song get played 4 times during my shift, but I didn't hear anything else more than once. I can't tell you which song it is though, because it just sounds like unintelligible high pitched singing which makes it hard to look up.


Was it the one where they go "Meet me in the Middle?  Losing your Mind... blah blah blah?"  Target seems to really, really like that song for some reason.


----------



## GRC (Nov 4, 2019)

No, it's a male singer. It has a lot of very drawn out words/syllables in it, but I really can't make out any of it.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Nov 5, 2019)

GRC said:


> No, it's a male singer. It has a lot of very drawn out words/syllables in it, but I really can't make out any of it.


Does the singer perhaps feel good according to the few chorus lyrics that can be made out?


----------



## wowcooldude (Nov 5, 2019)

GRC said:


> No, it's a male singer. It has a lot of very drawn out words/syllables in it, but I really can't make out any of it.


it must be sam smith "i feel love" that song plays about 4 times a shift at my store


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2019)

wowcooldude said:


> it must be sam smith "i feel love" that song plays about 4 times a shift at my store



HOLY FUCKING SHIT. I don't know if that's @GRC's song but that played twice at my store. What is it with Target and playing songs that you can't fucking understand the lyrics to?

Also, that song **just** released.

This is the song:


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2019)

Sam Smith - I Feel Love


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2019)

Elton John - Rocketman

I think this:


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 5, 2019)

oath2order said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT. I don't know if that's @GRC's song but that played twice at my store. What is it with Target and playing songs that you can't fucking understand the lyrics to?
> 
> Also, that song **just** released.
> 
> This is the song:




It is Spot's theme for the Holiday TV spots. I couldn't tell it wasn't the original by Donna Summer. Nothing like late 1970s disco to put you in the Christmas spirit!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> It is Spot's theme for the Holiday TV spots. I couldn't tell it wasn't the original by Donna Summer. Nothing like late 1970s disco to put you in the Christmas spirit!



NO

FUCK.

IT'S SUCH A HORRIBLE COVER.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 5, 2019)

Feliz Navidad     Jose Feliciano   1968


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 5, 2019)

oath2order said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT. I don't know if that's @GRC's song but that played twice at my store. What is it with Target and playing songs that you can't fucking understand the lyrics to?
> 
> Also, that song **just** released.
> 
> This is the song:



Yeah he’s having issues with annunciation there...


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 5, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Elton John - Rocketman
> 
> I think this:



Oh no... just play the original. No need to tarnish such a legendary song.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2019)

Still the best:


----------



## GRC (Nov 5, 2019)

oath2order said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT. I don't know if that's @GRC's song but that played twice at my store. What is it with Target and playing songs that you can't fucking understand the lyrics to?
> 
> Also, that song **just** released.
> 
> This is the song:



Yep, that's it.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Oh no... just play the original. No need to tarnish such a legendary song.



IDK I think it's solid. I like the original but I think it's better with a little bit faster beat


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 5, 2019)

i keep hearing this weird remix of Talking Body by Tove Lo


----------



## happygoth (Nov 5, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Still the best:



It's a great song, but to be fair to Sam Smith, you can't really understand what Ms. Summer is saying either.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler (Nov 6, 2019)

love the music
makes the day zip by
BUT...there is a ceiling speaker in that little tiny alcove with the hangers @ the fitting room and it is LOUD!!! in that small space
can't hear guests  or anything else for that matter when grabbing a hanger
PLEASE PULL THE WIRE OFF THAT DARN SPEAKER PLEASE


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i keep hearing this weird remix of Talking Body by Tove Lo



Tove Lo - Talking Body (Gryffin Remix)


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 7, 2019)

Oh no. That Sam Smith song came on twice in one 5 hour shift tonight. Make it stop.


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Nov 7, 2019)

I heard it 4 times during an 8.5 hr shift and I thought this is the new Target song....came home and saw the commercial.  This is going to get old, quick.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 8, 2019)

With all the Maroon 5 songs, I’ve noticed Adam Levine sings “whoa-ohh-ohh-ohh-ohh” in every single song.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i keep hearing this weird remix of Talking Body by Tove Lo



fun fact played at my store today

thought of you

xoxoxoxo


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 9, 2019)

oath2order said:


> fun fact played at my store today
> 
> thought of you
> 
> xoxoxoxo



i hear it every shift at the same time


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 9, 2019)

That Sam Smith song came on THREE TIMES in a 5 hour shift last night. Please kill me.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 9, 2019)

Jason Mraz- The Remedy

I love this song.


----------



## Poofresh (Nov 9, 2019)

That fucking Sam Smith song is so annoying.  They have it on a loop within my shift.   Get that shit off the tracks. We're not in a club.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 10, 2019)

My store does not have music, but if it did I think I would come up with a little dance number to "I Feel Love" and bust a move every time it played.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 10, 2019)

happygoth said:


> My store does not have music, but if it did I think I would come up with a little dance number to "I Feel Love" and bust a move every time it played.


Maybe the first 2 or 3 times. But when you hear it 6 times in one shift, you’ll want to destroy all the speakers in the store.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2019)

happygoth said:


> My store does not have music, but if it did I think I would come up with a little dance number to "I Feel Love" and bust a move every time it played.



It plays literally every two hours


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2019)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Julien


----------



## happygoth (Nov 12, 2019)

oath2order said:


> It plays literally every two hours


Good exercise! 💃🕺


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 12, 2019)

Give us some Christmas music, I’m ready to get in the holiday spirit. And I’ll probably regret saying that after a few days of it playing lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh no, I was on the phone with customer service today. They use the same hold music as they do in stores.

Luckily I haven't heard I Feel Love yet.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Oh no, I was on the phone with customer service today. They use the same hold music as they do in stores.
> 
> Luckily I haven't heard I Feel Love yet.



Is it good quality


----------



## JustMeT (Nov 14, 2019)

"I hear the secrets that you keep, when you're talking in your sleep." 

Thanks, Target for playing this everyday, now I get it stuck in my head at home! Had no idea it was The Weeknd.


----------



## GRC (Nov 15, 2019)

Ellie Goulding - Burn (Leo Kalyan Remix)

I think that's the remix I heard play, if not it's something similar.


----------



## Cee Low (Nov 16, 2019)

this is prob why you hear it once every 30 mins


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 17, 2019)

oath2order said:


> It plays literally every two hours



I thought it was just our store. I'm sorry. That song is annoying. To hear it every two hours is torture.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 17, 2019)

Maybe someone should just start an "I hate 'I Feel Love', this song sucks" thread.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 17, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Maybe someone should just start an "I hate 'I Feel Love', this song sucks" thread.


Apologies, but if it takes up 50% of the playlist then it’ll take up 50% of this thread


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 20, 2019)

Our store has only been remodeled for 6 months, and the speakers are already starting to sound distorted, especially with bass-heavy songs.


----------



## SurefireWolf (Nov 20, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Our store has only been remodeled for 6 months, and the speakers are already starting to sound distorted, especially with bass-heavy songs.


I know of a song that's pretty bass heavy...


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2019)

Jackson 5 - Dancing Machine

I hate this song.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2019)

Marina And The Diamonds - Forget


----------



## Meebz (Nov 24, 2019)

My target plays the MOST ANNOYING MUSIC EVER 😨


----------



## MrPerfectNot (Nov 25, 2019)

What's with the remake of "Nothing Compares to You" into a dance mix?  That one kills me.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 25, 2019)

For those who had music last year, was it all Christmas music after Black Friday, or was Christmas music just mixed into the regular rotation?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 25, 2019)

Mixed, IIRC.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2019)

Lady Gaga - Christmas Tree

Gwen Stefani and Mon Laferte - Feliz Navidad


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 29, 2019)

Elton John - Step Into Christmas


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 29, 2019)

I am so glad I don't work someplace that plays Christmas music.
That was the one thing that I enjoyed about Target when I worked there.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh no, they played Last Christmas by Carly Rae Jepsen. How much does she pay Target to abuse our ears with her bubblegum pop trash?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Oh no, they played Last Christmas by Carly Rae Jepsen. How much does she pay Target to abuse our ears with her bubblegum pop trash?



SHUT UP.

I LOVE HER.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 1, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Oh no, they played Last Christmas by Carly Rae Jepsen. How much does she pay Target to abuse our ears with her bubblegum pop trash?



I really wanted to put in a countdown to this response.




oath2order said:


> SHUT UP.
> 
> I LOVE HER.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 1, 2019)

oath2order said:


> SHUT UP.
> 
> I LOVE HER.


I HAVE A PERSONAL VENDETTA AGAINST CALL ME MAYBE


----------



## oath2order (Dec 2, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> I HAVE A PERSONAL VENDETTA AGAINST CALL ME MAYBE



THERE ARE SO MANY BETTER SONGS OF HERS.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 2, 2019)

Kay Starr - The Man With The Bag

This song is godawful


----------



## oath2order (Dec 2, 2019)

Phoenix - Tuttifrutti


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2019)

Mariah Cary & Justin Bieber - All I Want For Christmas Is You


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2019)

Gwen Stefani - Last Christmas


----------



## oath2order (Dec 12, 2019)

Sia - Sunshine

Sia should not be allowed to sing or write  Christmas songs


----------



## TheProfessor (Dec 12, 2019)

The nice thing about having a day off is not having to hear that damn song. For tomorrow, though, I feel dread....


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2019)

Taylor Swift - Better Than Revenge


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 13, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Taylor Swift - Better Than Revenge


AN ABSOLUTE BOP DONT @ ME

(it's her 30th Bday today!)


----------



## vyrt (Dec 14, 2019)

I love how target basically said “google winter or Christmas and add these songs to the list.”

also Gerard way hazy shade of winter doesn’t make much sense for target. But hey lady Gaga’s family friendly Christmastree works well too.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 14, 2019)

vyrt said:


> I love how target basically said “google winter or Christmas and add these songs to the list.”



They were probably the cheapest ones they could add.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 14, 2019)

Sorry to anyone that likes Elizabeth and the Catapult, whoever that is, but that song “You and Me” sounds like it’s from a cheesy 2000s rom-com.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2019)

Ariana Grande - Last Christmas


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 15, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Ariana Grande - Last Christmas


I hate this version. Can’t they just play the Wham! version? It’s a classic.

And I can’t be the only one upset that they play the Otis Redding version of “Merry Christmas Baby” and not the Bruce Springsteen version.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 15, 2019)

Jingle Bell Rock- Hall and Oates

I can get behind that.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2019)

Gwen Stefani - You Make It Feel Like Christmas


----------



## Grayson (Dec 16, 2019)

Anyone got this song name:

Song sung by a female voice

Some Lyrics: “all I know is”, “I give you everything I got”


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2019)

Gwen Stefani - My Gift is You


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 20, 2019)

I still prefer the Bruce Springsteen version of “Merry Christmas Baby”, but the Otis Redding one is growing on me.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 20, 2019)

Anyone else get a kick of target playing Lady Gaga’s Christmas Tree song? I don’t think they realize how inappropriate it actually is 😂


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Anyone else get a kick of target playing Lady Gaga’s Christmas Tree song? I don’t think they realize how inappropriate it actually is 😂



I **love** that song. It's so horribly written, so out of place, yet it's there.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 26, 2019)

Years & Years - King


----------



## Science250 (Dec 29, 2019)

The Postmarks - Goodbye

"Don't leave a key underneath the mat for me 'cause I won't be coming back around here".


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 29, 2019)

"Smokey Places"  Corsairs   1961


----------



## Science250 (Dec 30, 2019)

Raf Rundell - Falling Out

An 80s sounding song.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2019)

Raf Rundell - Falling Out



Posting in my message so I can do a masterpost of everything later.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m in Outback now and they’re playing “Beat Of Your Own Drum” song.

I mean no disrespect to Katie Herzig, but the video has just 15k views. Why are huge companies playing it?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 5, 2020)

I heard a bad remix of Talking Body and idk if anyone’s heard this new song, I feel Love??

At least The Middle and All the Ways were good catchy songs. I feel love is just painful to listen to, but there’s no music in our front end, especially not at GS (same at other stores??)


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 5, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I heard a bad remix of Talking Body and idk if anyone’s heard this new song, I feel Love??
> 
> At least The Middle and All the Ways were good catchy songs. I feel love is just painful to listen to, but there’s no music in our front end, especially not at GS (same at other stores??)


GS is outside of the main shopping area, so they don’t have music. But we blast the music in the bathrooms, which I’m not a fan of.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 5, 2020)

Sherry       Frankie Valli and the 4 Seasons     1962


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 5, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> But we blast the music in the bathrooms, which I’m not a fan of.


The bathrooms & the cafe area is where the music is loud; you can barely hear it in the rest of the store.
It's so loud in cafe that I can barely hear orders.


----------



## bridget (Jan 8, 2020)

longggg shot, but does anyone know a song where one of the lines ends with a word that sounds like "theoretical" or "hypothetical" or something? it's sung by a woman, fast beat, processed/layered vocals, probably a rock song but I never manage to hear enough of it to be sure...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2020)

bridget said:


> longggg shot, but does anyone know a song where one of the lines ends with a word that sounds like "theoretical" or "hypothetical" or something? it's sung by a woman, fast beat, processed/layered vocals, probably a rock song but I never manage to hear enough of it to be sure...





Is it POTENTIALLY this?


----------



## bridget (Jan 8, 2020)

sadly no!  it's higher-pitched & sounds like it's only one vocalist, i think- as if her voice is layered over itself? also, it's definitely either a five-syllable word or a five-syllable phrase that i'm hearing, though i'm not 100% sure it's actually "theoretical." and more of a rock sound than pop. (IMO)


----------



## bridget (Jan 8, 2020)

(i've gone through multiple playlists AND about half of this exact thread by now, lol, and i'm starting to feel like i dreamed this song... but it plays SO OFTEN and i just never get lucky enough to step away and try to figure it out. AAAAAA. i really like it and the tune gets stuck in my head so i'm dying to find it!)


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 9, 2020)

RandomTeamMember said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone work at a target where they play music in the store? If not why? I've actually had several guests ask about that. I'd really like them to do that because especially at night when there's not a lot of people it get so quiet when I'm working and I hate it. Lol maybe it's just me. Thoughts?



Imperial Death March?


----------



## MrPerfectNot (Jan 9, 2020)

Dance remix of Rocket Man / Elton John - that's just wrong.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 13, 2020)

Divine Fits - Ain't That the Way


----------



## oath2order (Jan 13, 2020)

SAINT MOTEL - My Type


----------



## oath2order (Jan 13, 2020)

MrPerfectNot said:


> Dance remix of Rocket Man / Elton John - that's just wrong.



Specifically, this:



oath2order said:


> Elton John - Rocketman
> 
> I think this:


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 13, 2020)

At least they play the original version of Bennie And The Jets.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2020)

Katy Perry - Harleys In Hawaii


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 14, 2020)

Strawberry Alarm Clock        "Incense and Peppermints"


----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 29, 2020)

They just played Wonderful Christmas Time in the store. On January 29th. WTF? It's bad enough they're still playing the Sam Smith song too many times in the rotation.


----------



## Science250 (Jan 29, 2020)

Some instrumental version of that song "my baby don't mess because she" plays frequently in my store.


----------



## IUsedToSmile (Jan 29, 2020)

I wouldn't mind just instrumental music because these pop songs and the stupid I feel loved being played every 2 hours.

They need to really look for a new playlist


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 31, 2020)

They definitely changed the mix this week. I didn’t hear I Feel Love once tonight, so they either removed it or cut back on the frequency. Also head remixes of Stayin’ Alive and I Love Rock N’ Roll.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2020)

R5 - Love Me Like That


----------



## vngoghlvr (Feb 6, 2020)

I heard an old school rap song today, similar to Run DMC.  Couldn't hear it clearly enough to identify it, but it was a nice surprise.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 7, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> Not a fan unless I get to pick the playlist.
> 
> However, I suspect Spot would be fine with my musical tastes.
> 
> ...




Lmao , you need some anti capitalist  folk punk music ha ha ala mischief brew et all


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 7, 2020)

I want some Beastie Boys playing in the store, that would be awesome.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 7, 2020)

oath2order said:


> R5 - Love Me Like That


I hate this song.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 7, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> I want some Beastie Boys playing in the store, that would be awesome.


Sears had an Intergalactic remix, it was indeed awesome.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 7, 2020)

Jose Feliciano's    Feliz Navidad


----------



## oath2order (Feb 11, 2020)

One Republic - I Lived


----------



## Yetive (Feb 13, 2020)

My Sharona.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 13, 2020)

Oh no. They're playing that "Yummy" song by Justin Bieber.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 13, 2020)

Silver Threads and Golden Needles        Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 13, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> Oh no. They're playing that "Yummy" song by Justin Bieber.


Imagine being hailey Baldwin and having that song be about you 🤮


----------



## opalitewaves (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm scared it would be the same 10 songs😂


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2020)

Death Cab for Cutie - Good Help


----------



## L4D (Mar 5, 2020)

I just transferred to a new store and we have music now. There are already a few songs I hate, but there are some good ones on the playlist too.


----------



## Ace33 (Mar 7, 2020)

Can't stand listening to country music. I will definitely have to find another job.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 7, 2020)

Crosby Stills Nash & Young, Strawberry Alarm Clock, The Rotary Connection


----------



## L4D (Mar 11, 2020)

Future Nostalgia, Physical, *AND* Don’t Start Now (and the remixes!!)???

Ok stan a bit, Target


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2020)

L4D said:


> Future Nostalgia, Physical, *AND* Don’t Start Now (and the remixes!!)???
> 
> Ok stan a bit, Target



Like, Olivia Newton John - Physical?


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 11, 2020)

Beach music late '60s Columbia, S.C.      Maurice Williams and the Zodiacs      The Tams


----------



## L4D (Mar 11, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Like, Olivia Newton John - Physical?


Henny no! I meant to put Dua Lipa at the end


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 13, 2020)

For the 12 o-clock playlist, every remix of Bulletproof by La Roux ever made.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 15, 2020)

Recently, I've noticed the music mix isn't quite as mixed as it used to be.  They seem to repeat songs during the same work shift. When the store music was introduced, songs weren't repeated within the same week.

Is Target trying to reduce the amount of public-performance license fees it must pay for playing recorded music by using a smaller number of selections, or is there something else going on?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 15, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Recently, I've noticed the music mix isn't quite as mixed as it used to be.  They seem to repeat songs during the same work shift. When the store music was introduced, songs weren't repeated within the same week.
> 
> Is Target trying to reduce the amount of public-performance license fees it must pay for playing recorded music by using a smaller number of selections, or is there something else going on?


They play a flat fee to the streaming service who handles all the licenseing I’m pretty surr


----------



## GRC (May 11, 2020)

I've heard it a few times now, a pop song with a female singer. All I can remember right now is she goes like "woooo-oooo... oooh oooh oooh" a few times, and in the chorus she sings what sounds like "I've been waiting (on/in?) the light(?)". Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## oath2order (May 12, 2020)

GRC said:


> I've heard it a few times now, a pop song with a female singer. All I can remember right now is she goes like "woooo-oooo... oooh oooh oooh" a few times, and in the chorus she sings what sounds like "I've been waiting (on/in?) the light(?)". Anyone know what I'm talking about?



Disconnect by Clean Bandit?


----------



## GRC (May 12, 2020)

Not that one unfortunately. The song I'm thinking of, the singer sounds more "generic pop" sounding and the instruments are fairly quiet compared to the singing.


----------



## jackandcat (May 12, 2020)

I continue to notice that in the past few months, the music selections have been repeating themselves, something which we were promised wouldn't happen when Target introduced in-store music a couple of moons ago.  Most of the music is pretty good, but.....  Ah well, what's a promise worth?


----------



## GRC (May 13, 2020)

Found the song, it's Bloom by Ardyn


----------



## Tookaberry (May 17, 2020)

RandomTeamMember said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone work at a target where they play music in the store? If not why? I've actually had several guests ask about that. I'd really like them to do that because especially at night when there's not a lot of people it get so quiet when I'm working and I hate it. Lol maybe it's just me. Thoughts?



yes we do at my store! I’m in Minnesota so they kinda try things out in the stores here to see if they’re working.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 30, 2020)

Anna of the North - My Love


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes, it’s better than my playlist. ❤️It!


----------



## Poofresh (Jul 1, 2020)

Anyone know the current list playing.  Theirs some good ones that I wanna download. 

Also a huge yes for me in music. I can finally take a huge shit in the bathroom without worrying about people hearing little farts.  Huge win for me.


----------



## Poofresh (Jul 1, 2020)

They also started playing that new Justin beiber song Yummy.  The song is about sex, fucking and his sex life.  It doesn't belong in the store. We have families that come in to shop.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 1, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> They also started playing that new Justin beiber song Yummy.  The song is about sex, fucking and his sex life.  It doesn't belong in the store. We have families that come in to shop.


It’s also a garbage song


----------



## Poofresh (Jul 2, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It’s also a garbage song


I just have this feeling that Beiber and Co. paid target to put their music on the list.  Money talks.


----------



## L4D (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m loving that my company is stanning my mother by playing FOUR songs from her new album Chromatica (Stupid Love, Rain On Me, Free Woman, and now 1000 Doves)


----------



## JiJi (Jul 22, 2020)

Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats
Young Folks - Peter Bjorn and John
Pumped Up Kicks - Foster The People
Pulling Mussels (From The Shell) - Squeeze
To the Sky - Owl City
Rain on Me - Lady Gaga feat Ariana Grande
Sorry Not Sorry - Demi Lovato


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2020)

JiJi said:


> Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats
> Young Folks - Peter Bjorn and John
> Pumped Up Kicks - Foster The People
> Pulling Mussels (From The Shell) - Squeeze
> ...



They're really playing School Shooter Anthem??? (Pumped Up Kicks)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 23, 2020)

oath2order said:


> They're really playing School Shooter Anthem??? (Pumped Up Kicks)


You know some boomer was like “oh I love this song” and added it to the playlist


----------



## happygoth (Jul 23, 2020)

Never heard of it.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 23, 2020)

Stray Cat Strut though, that's a classic that holds up!


----------



## happygoth (Jul 23, 2020)

Plus. Boomer? The band was formed in 2009, why would it have anything to do with Boomers?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Plus. Boomer? The band was formed in 2009, why would it have anything to do with Boomers?



A boomer hears the song and misinterprets the lyrics


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Stray Cat Strut though, that's a classic that holds up!



Ew


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 23, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Plus. Boomer? The band was formed in 2009, why would it have anything to do with Boomers?





oath2order said:


> A boomer hears the song and misinterprets the lyrics


Yeah that’s what I meant lol


----------



## happygoth (Jul 23, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Ew


I will fight you!

But actually Built For Speed is my favorite Stray Cats song. Brian Setzer does some great rockabilly and swing with his Brian Setzer Orchestra too.


----------



## JiJi (Jul 23, 2020)

oath2order said:


> They're really playing School Shooter Anthem??? (Pumped Up Kicks)


I literally stopped dead in my tracks when I heard it and I was like "wait.. no.. THEY DIDN'T.."
They did. 

The instore audio network at my previous job plays it too.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 23, 2020)

Have any of you looked up information on the song? It was apparently a huge hit for them and the reasoning behind it is informative. It is not meant to glorify violence, but shine a light on mental illness and what would drive a young person to such violence.

And I still don't get the Boomer insult. The song hasn't been banned or anything. Is it some well-known fact that people ages 56 to 76 make the Target music playlists?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Have any of you looked up information on the song? It was apparently a huge hit for them and the reasoning behind it is informative. It is not meant to glorify violence, but shine a light on mental illness and what would drive a young person to such violence.
> 
> And I still don't get the Boomer insult. The song hasn't been banned or anything. Is it some well-known fact that people ages 56 to 76 make the Target music playlists?



She was making a joke that Target is run by old people who are out of touch, yes.

Yes, I'm well aware that it's not meant to glorify violence. That does not stop it from being a school shooter anthem.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 23, 2020)

oath2order said:


> She was making a joke that Target is run by old people who are out of touch, yes.
> 
> Yes, I'm well aware that it's not meant to glorify violence. That does not stop it from being a school shooter anthem.


Hmm, I smell censorship. How very Millennial of you.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Hmm, I smell censorship. How very Millennial of you.



Did I say ban it? Did I say that it should not be played?

I did not. At most, I just questioned Target's usage of it.


----------



## JiJi (Jul 24, 2020)

Silhouettes - Friendly Fires
Raspberry Beret - Prince
Wannabe - Spice Girls
It's Your Touch - The Black Ghosts

there's one song I can't find, the only lyrics from the chorus I can remember is "the time we spent together, will always be a part of a bigger story" or something like that
kinda sounds like Gary Jules singing? I can't find anything x_x


----------



## JustMeT (Jul 29, 2020)

There's a song I heard today and could have sworn it sounded like the B52s and now I can't find it anywhere. If not them, it was definitely something 80s. Anyone know what song it might be? I know that's not much to go on, lol.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm loving such great heights-postal service.


----------



## JiJi (Jul 29, 2020)

U-Turn - Tegan and Sara
Everything Goes My Way - Metronomy
Happy Now - Zedd
Silly Me - Yeasayer
Boom boom Pow - Black Eyed Peas
I Touch Roses - Book of Love
Falling Out - Raf Rundell


----------



## JiJi (Jul 29, 2020)

JustMeT said:


> There's a song I heard today and could have sworn it sounded like the B52s and now I can't find it anywhere. If not them, it was definitely something 80s. Anyone know what song it might be? I know that's not much to go on, lol.


Do you have a line of the lyrics?


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 30, 2020)

Is it just me, or in the High Horse song, does it sound like she’s singing “you and your whores”? I can’t be the only one who hears that.


----------



## JiJi (Aug 11, 2020)

Me - Taylor Swift
It Ain't Me - Kygo
Make You Mine - Public


----------



## JustMeT (Aug 14, 2020)

JiJi said:


> Do you have a line of the lyrics?



I found it.. its called Candy by Iggy Pop and the singer from B52s. I knew the voice sounded familiar.


----------



## JiJi (Aug 14, 2020)

Feel It Still - Portugal. The Man
Bad Blood - Bastille
Ready To Shine - Young Galaxy
Someday Someway - Marshall Crenshaw

Also hahah whoops looks like I've become the jukebox now lmao


----------



## JiJi (Sep 11, 2020)

I Lost on Jeopardy - Weird Al


----------



## L4D (Sep 24, 2020)

Stand Back - Stevie Nicks
Seven Wonders - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## JiJi (Sep 24, 2020)

Dance With Me - Ra Ra Riot
NoLo - Grace Mitchell
Keep Your Head Up - Andy Grammer
Going Goin Gone - Maddie Poppe
Let It Be Me - Steve Aoki
Missing U - Robyn


----------



## Shani (Sep 28, 2020)

Mountain Sound - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Science250 (Sep 30, 2020)

Some song with "all the dos and the don'ts" as one of the lyrics has been playing at my store.


----------



## JiJi (Sep 30, 2020)

Do you have anything else to go off of? 

Dime - Rachel Crow


----------



## Meep (Oct 8, 2020)

Does anyone know who does that horribly discordant remix of We Are Family by Sister Sledge?


----------



## JiJi (Oct 9, 2020)

This Kiss - Carly Rae Jepsen
Enjoy Your Life - Marina
Lips Like Sugar - Echo & The Bunnymen
1901 - Phoenix


----------



## happygoth (Oct 9, 2020)

JiJi said:


> This Kiss - Carly Rae Jepsen
> Enjoy Your Life - Marina
> Lips Like Sugar - Echo & The Bunnymen
> 1901 - Phoenix


Ooooh, Lips Like Sugar, good one!


----------



## Pewpewpew (Oct 11, 2020)

Anyone know this song?
plays on the floor a bunch, it’s a female singer
It goes like “idontknowaboutme dU du butiknowaboutyou dUdu”
All I remember is that the beginning of the song is much slower, and the chorus is the “idkntknowaboutme” part and very upbeat. It also sounds like she’s singing “p.y.t” and “all night low key”
I’ve tried searching through the unofficial target Spotify playlist but no luck


----------



## JiJi (Oct 11, 2020)

Sounds familiar, I'll poke at my playlist and see if I can't find it there


----------



## checklane01 (Oct 21, 2020)

okay there's a song that goes something like "walk on waterrr aa aa aa aa" it sounds like a remix of a maroon 5 song but i didn't find anything. someone please help.


----------



## JustMeT (Oct 21, 2020)

I think its this one. I know I've heard this a few times a day. 



Toro y Moi - Freelance


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 21, 2020)

Wipeout by the Ventures


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 21, 2020)

Wipeout by the Surfaris


----------



## checklane01 (Oct 21, 2020)

JustMeT said:


> I think its this one. I know I've heard this a few times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Toro y Moi - Freelance



OMG YES THANK YOU


----------



## gabetrio (Nov 25, 2020)

Im looking for a song. It's like an old disco sounding song. One of the lyrics is, " cuz I I I'm so in love with you" I know super vague. It's kinda slow but still dancey 😭


----------



## TTB (Nov 25, 2020)

Kartman said:


> Fuck a vibe. Play some goddamn music!!!
> 
> At least in the restrooms!!!


Right on man! R.I.P!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 25, 2020)

Christmas music is coming soon.


----------



## ttr001 (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeah that’s one thing I’ll never understand. From the people I talk to, and people they’ve talked to, etc etc... they all say at least some type of music actually helps them shop. I think music also would help most of us work harder. I’m not talking crazy songs no one will ever agree on, I’m talking generic music or even hits, or Christmas music mixed with hits during the Christmas season. Something is much better than nothing


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Nov 25, 2020)

They were playing Christmas songs at my store today. I hate it.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 25, 2020)

Ditto here.
It's so warm here, Christmas music seems really out of place right now.


----------



## ttr001 (Nov 25, 2020)

DatBoi9497 said:


> They were playing Christmas songs at my store today. I hate it.


Far better than radio silence. That’s for museums and libraries, not a “hip” place to shop


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 25, 2020)

Temptations Greatest Hits   (remember the blue album, the record?)


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 3, 2020)

Seems like the Christmas playlist is heavy on the jazz era/old school music. 

And fucking "Last Christmas" of course. That song fucking sucks.

At least no "I Feel Love" so far. Which means I don't have to quit. For now, anyway.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 9, 2020)

There was some song on about working hard and being nice to people. I'm like, "really target, you tryin to send us a message?"


----------



## PaRaD0xxR (Dec 9, 2020)

There's a new Christmas one that's been playing...something about "Bring on the cheer!"  any ideas?


----------



## GRC (Dec 15, 2020)

Whatever the cover is of "Wonderful Christmastime" that they're playing, it sounds like they turned up the autotune _WAY_ too much.

Also the version they play of "Jingle Bells" drives me crazy. It's like it can't decide if it's trying to be a slow or fast version of the song, and it'll change halfway through a verse.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 15, 2020)

GRC said:


> Whatever the cover is of "Wonderful Christmastime" that they're playing, it sounds like they turned up the autotune _WAY_ too much.
> 
> Also the version they play of "Jingle Bells" drives me crazy. It's like it can't decide if it's trying to be a slow or fast version of the song, and it'll change halfway through a verse.


Thank god I’m on LOA. Paul McCartney’s version or nothing.


----------



## JiJi (Dec 16, 2020)

Daisies - Katy Perry
If They Only Knew - Shinedown
Electric Love - Born
Time to Begin - Imagine Dragons
Believer - Imagine Dragons
Still Into You - Paramore
Waiting For You - Unlike Pluto
Nervous - Shawn Mendes
Everything Goes My Way - Metronomy
Rather Be - Clean Bandit
Human - The Killers
Absolutely Nothing - Lily Allen
Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust
Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac
If You're Over Me - Years&Years
Wicked Rhythm - SKAAR
Girl Like You - Toro y Moi
Familiar - Liam Payne


----------



## wing579 (Dec 22, 2020)

Does anyone know this pop song where it goes "Jam on it" or something similar? It sounds almost like a mystery skulls song


----------



## JiJi (Dec 28, 2020)

She Is Love - Parachute
Can't You See - Why Don't We
We Light Forever Up - Benny Benassi x Lush & Simon
Meet Me Halfway - Black Eyed Peas
Honest - Riley Clemmons

I FINALLY FOUND THE SONG THAT SOUNDS LIKE "I FEEL LOVE":
*Come Around - Moon King*


----------



## RFIDgun (Dec 29, 2020)

It seems they've added new songs to the lineup because now that Christmas is over there have been some real bangers. Lots of remixes, can't name a single one though. 
I've noticed during overnights from about 1:00AM-6:00AMish they play deep house music, stuff you could totally vogue to. Hard not to do a little strut while pushing my OPU cart down the racetrack. 

_Let's Groove_ by Earth, Wind, and Fire is one of my favorite songs, and the cover that Target plays just sucks the life out of it.
I absolutely love that _Return of the Mack_ by Mack Morrison is on the playlist. Such a classic!


----------



## JiJi (Dec 29, 2020)

RFIDgun said:


> It seems they've added new songs to the lineup because now that Christmas is over there have been some real bangers. Lots of remixes, can't name a single one though.
> I've noticed during overnights from about 1:00AM-6:00AMish they play deep house music, stuff you could totally vogue to. Hard not to do a little strut while pushing my OPU cart down the racetrack.
> 
> _Let's Groove_ by Earth, Wind, and Fire is one of my favorite songs, and the cover that Target plays just sucks the life out of it.
> I absolutely love that _Return of the Mack_ by Mack Morrison is on the playlist. Such a classic!


Yess! I'm surprised at how good some of the stuff they've picked is. Also they've brought back some good songs I haven't heard for some time now


----------



## Style2563 (Dec 29, 2020)

The other night they played Spice Girls “Wannabe”. The 10 year old me memories were coming back to me hahaha.


----------



## RFIDgun (Dec 31, 2020)

Finally remembered to download Shazam but then forgot to Shazam any songs. I did manage to get 2! Nice n funky just the way I like it <3

Ian Pooley - 900 Degrees
Basement Jaxx - Jus 1 Kiss

New:
Julien Jabre - Swimming Places
Cuica - Why not Samba?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2021)

Sup I'm back because I saw a Youtube video that used a song that I could never understand the lyrics to and actually provided a link to the song used.

Kungs vs Cookin’ on 3 Burners - This Girl


----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm glad my Target doesn't play music.  If I had to hear Christmas music during November and December the whole time on my shifts and breaks I probably would have been pushed over the edge and quit my job.


----------



## cosplaykam (Jan 18, 2021)

What's the song that goes like "way up high up high" it's upbeat and has a part that sounds like it says "i think I left my conscience running around" or something like that


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 18, 2021)

Randy and the Rainbows
Village People


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2021)

Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 8, 2021)

A Hard Days Night     Beatles      (while doing an overnight unload)


----------



## GRC (Feb 17, 2021)

Jasmine Thompson - Words
Klee - This Is For Everyone

The first song is alright, but the latter drives me crazy. It's so annoyingly repetitive.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 20, 2021)

GRC said:


> Jasmine Thompson - Words
> Klee - This Is For Everyone
> 
> The first song is alright, but the latter drives me crazy. It's so annoyingly repetitive.


Speaking of repetitive...

"Why don't you leave if you wanna leave if you wanna leave if you wanna leave if you wanna leave if you wanna..."


----------



## GRC (Feb 20, 2021)

I don't find that one as bad, it has a nice beat to it.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Speaking of repetitive...
> 
> "Why don't you leave if you wanna leave if you wanna leave if you wanna leave if you wanna leave if you wanna..."




TFW you have a stroke halfway through recording but you can't go back to re-record.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Feb 22, 2021)

glo said:


> We recently finished remodel and now have music. There's such a strange pool of songs that play. Like, Drake, U2, No Doubt, Barenaked Ladies, Big Sean, a bunch of 80's artists and a bunch of those songs that sound like they'd probably use them in Target commercials.
> 
> A couple of weeks in and I'm already hearing a lot of repeats though. It was annoying at first as I've grown to sing to myself in my head (and out loud) while doing a bunch Target's mind numbing tasks.


It'll repeat, especially if you work similar shifts... When I worked at Toys R Us decades ago and had a steady schedule I knew it was time to leave when Love Shack came on at exactly 4:55 everyday...


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 23, 2021)

Ok, it has to be said. That Imagine Dragons song “Natural” is so annoying. Why does the singer sound so angry? He just yells throughout the whole song, it’s grating


----------



## ohwell (Mar 8, 2021)

we have music. we’ve had music ever since i’ve started there i can’t imagine not having it. we have one playlist tho and it just repeats and some of the songs really annoy me but overall i’d rather have that than no music at all it would be super weird to me


----------



## JiJi (Mar 9, 2021)

straight up played a thousand miles twice in a row at 2am this morning


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 12, 2021)

So the song “Got To Be Real” by Cheryl Lynn came on tonight. Is no one going to point out that Mariah Carey blatantly ripped her off with her song “Emotions”? You be the judge-


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hell, yeah that's a rip off of Cheryl's song!
Hope she lawyers up.


----------



## RandomStyleTL (Mar 19, 2021)

Does anybody know the song that goes “going out for the weekeeeeennnd”? I think those are the lyrics. I heard it last week and haven’t heard it since. It has like EDM beats. Also the lyrics could be “your my weakneesssss” I’m dying to find this song. Also it’s a male singing in falsetto.


----------



## JiJi (Mar 21, 2021)

they've added quite a bit of remixes in the queue

Talk (Thin White Duke remix) - Coldplay
Hang With Me (Avicii's Exclusive Club remix) - Robyn
Attention (Bingo Player's remix) - Charlie Puth
Happen To Me - Benee
Love is Like a Heatwave - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas
Lifetime - Emeli Sande
Into You - Ariana Grande
Living It Up Friday Night - Bell and James
Break My Heart - Dua Lipa
Hurt somebody - Noah Kahan
I Can't Hold On - Good Times Ahead
You Me and The silence - LOVA


----------



## happygoth (Mar 21, 2021)

JiJi said:


> they've added quite a bit of remixes in the queue
> 
> Talk (Thin White Duke remix) - Coldplay
> Hang With Me (Avicii's Exclusive Club remix) - Robyn
> ...


Oof, I recognize two of those songs and that's it, lol.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 13, 2021)

This is for all the people in tech-


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 13, 2021)

Guess not all Target guests appreciate the music...




Sure would like to know which song that was...


----------



## happygoth (Apr 14, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Guess not all Target guests appreciate the music...
> 
> View attachment 12448
> Sure would like to know which song that was...


I need to know what songs she heard!


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 14, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I need to know what songs she heard!



If you guys are playing music that is explicit garbage that is directly from a sewer line of evil I'm going to have to come in more often. 
I'm always looking for new music recommendations.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 14, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Guess not all Target guests appreciate the music...
> 
> View attachment 12448
> Sure would like to know which song that was...


Like the most explicit think I could think of is the word “dammit” in that Jonas Brothers song “Cool” lol


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 14, 2021)

One of our flow guys played The Temptations Greatest Hits over the P/A while we did the truck and push.  Nice....


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 14, 2021)

TTOTM:  _The Way You Do The Things You Do_


----------



## Caliwest (Apr 15, 2021)

Our 6 am Market hooks up their metro and blasts mariachi music.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 16, 2021)

Perhaps I'm in the minority here, but I like the quiet.  For a while, I'd sometimes listen to music with an earbud, but decided the quiet was better. Lets me think. Or not. My brain likes being allowed to just wander.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 16, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Perhaps I'm in the minority here, but I like the quiet.  For a while, I'd sometimes listen to music with an earbud, but decided the quiet was better. Lets me think. Or not. My brain likes being allowed to just wander.


I prefer the quiet. I don't get why people need to have their earbuds in constantly. Hell, back in the day when people had the Walkman or Discman and had music playing all the time, I never understand that either.

I also think it is wildy unprofessional to have earbuds in when on the sales floor during business hours. Even worse is TMs having phone conversations throught the buds or on Bluetooth. Hate it with every fiber of my being.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 17, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I prefer the quiet. I have don't get why people need to have their earbuds in constantly. Hell, back in the day when people had the Walkman or Discman and had music playing all the time, I never understand that either.
> 
> I also think it is wildy unprofessional to have earbuds in when on the sales floor during business hours. Even worse is TMs having phone conversations throught the buds or on Bluetooth. Hate it with every fiber of my being.


Definitely agree about during business hours.

But when the store closes, if I have to listen to music anyway I’d rather listen to my own than the crap played on the speakers lol


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 18, 2021)

happygoth said:


> wildly unprofessional to have earbuds in when on the sales floor during business hours.


Agreed.  Or playing music on their phone stuck in a back pocket, even at low volume.  Just not cool when the store is open.  But TMs get away with both at my store all the time.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 22, 2021)

What Have I Done To Deserve This
Song by Dusty Springfield and Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 22, 2021)

oath2order said:


> What Have I Done To Deserve This
> Song by Dusty Springfield and Pet Shop Boys


The theme song of retail employees everywhere...


----------



## GRC (Apr 22, 2021)

Michael Franti & Spearhead - Work Hard and Be Nice

One of my least favorite songs that I've heard. The lyrics are so horribly cheesy I feel like I need to take some lactase listening to it.


----------



## L4D (Apr 27, 2021)

RandomStyleTL said:


> Does anybody know the song that goes “going out for the weekeeeeennnd”? I think those are the lyrics. I heard it last week and haven’t heard it since. It has like EDM beats. Also the lyrics could be “your my weakneesssss” I’m dying to find this song. Also it’s a male singing in falsetto.


I've heard this song but I don't know what it is! Next time I hear it I'll try to Shazam


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 27, 2021)

GRC said:


> Michael Franti & Spearhead - Work Hard and Be Nice
> 
> One of my least favorite songs that I've heard. The lyrics are so horribly cheesy I feel like I need to take some lactase listening to it.


Oh my god I hate this song. Not to mention it all sounds like a shitty Jason Mraz impression.


----------



## Science250 (Apr 30, 2021)

Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra : Hey Ya - YouTube

This instrumental cover of "Hey Ya".


----------



## Science250 (May 1, 2021)

DJ Fleetwood - Front Door

Sounds like a classic rap song.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 2, 2021)

I hate that “Q.U.E.E.N.” song by Janelle Monae. It’s so annoying.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 17, 2021)

You know what song really annoys me? The one where they say “this is for everyone, this is for everyone, this is for everyone, this is for everyone, this is for everyone, this is for everyone, this is for everyone,” a million times. It pisses me off.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 17, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> You know what song really annoys me? The one where they say “this is for everyone, this is for everyone, this is for everyone, this is for everyone, this is for everyone, this is for everyone, this is for everyone,” a million times. It pisses me off.


ANY song that repeats anything a million times is annoying !  Can’t stand when it rings in your head after it’s over and you just can’t think PAST it !

Also do not like ANY music blasting so loud in the backroom  that you have to walk 20 steps away before you can answer the walkie or else the entire salesfloor hears the music - yet it is allowed during business hours !?


----------



## dannyy315 (May 17, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> ANY song that repeats anything a million times is annoying !  Can’t stand when it rings in your head after it’s over and you just can’t think PAST it !
> 
> Also do not like ANY music blasting so loud in the backroom  that you have to walk 20 steps away before you can answer the walkie or else the entire salesfloor hears the music - yet it is allowed during business hours !?


We used to have music in the backroom, but it was blowing out the speakers and it was all distorted, so we stopped it


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 17, 2021)

The repetitious one that drives me nuts these days is the "baby I'm home i'm home i'm home i'm home i'm home.." OK GREAT WE GOT IT THANKS YOU'RE HOME WELCOME HOME NOW SHUT UP.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 17, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> The repetitious one that drives me nuts these days is the "baby I'm home i'm home i'm home i'm home i'm home.." OK GREAT WE GOT IT THANKS YOU'RE HOME WELCOME HOME NOW SHUT UP.


Or that “love you better, love you better, love you better” song. OK WE GET IT YOU CAN LOVE HIM BETTER


----------



## shintotseng (May 20, 2021)

When this music bull first started there was one song that would repeat atleast once every hour. There wasn't even any lyrics to it. Just annoying vocalizations and moaning? I guess. At the end of it there's only one line. "I'm falling free falling free falling free." I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who complained about this because it's been months since I've heard it.


----------



## GRC (May 20, 2021)

shintotseng said:


> When this music bull first started there was one song that would repeat atleast once every hour. There wasn't even any lyrics to it. Just annoying vocalizations and moaning? I guess. At the end of it there's only one line. "I'm falling free falling free falling free." I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who complained about this because it's been months since I've heard it.


That would be everyone's favorite song, I Feel Love by Sam Smith. They used it in the holiday TV ads for Target so they decided to play it in the stores every hour.


----------



## JiJi (May 21, 2021)

GRC said:


> That would be everyone's favorite song, I Feel Love by Sam Smith. They used it in the holiday TV ads for Target so they decided to play it in the stores every hour.


Literally, every hour, on the hour.


----------



## shintotseng (May 21, 2021)

We must've made them really really rich.


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2021)

Donna sang it better


----------



## Marvin Martian (May 21, 2021)

JiJi said:


> Literally, every hour, on the hour.


Great now it's going to be on the loop tomorrow after not hearing it for months. LOL


----------



## GRC (May 24, 2021)

Sarah and the Sundays - I'm So Bored


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 10, 2021)

Oh my god, some of these repetitive songs. We get it, there ain’t no better day for love!


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 10, 2021)

Jay Black    Cara Mia   blast full volume while slinging Fresh Step


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 19, 2021)

WTF is with all the country music on the playlist all of a sudden? 🤢


----------



## oath2order (Jun 30, 2021)

Today I was at the grocery store and I heard the Meet Me In The Middle song and had flashbacks.


----------



## GRC (Jul 7, 2021)

It seems they changed up the music, suddenly now there's a lot of late 2000s-early 2010s pop music. 

Coldplay - Clocks
Coldplay - Viva La Vida
Florence + The Machine - Ship To Wreck
Modest Mouse - Float On
Matt and Kim - Let's Go
Jessie J - Domino
Lady Gaga - Just Dance
Queen - Another One Bites the Dust
Of Monsters and Men - Wars
Jay Sean - Do You Remember


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 7, 2021)

GRC said:


> late 2000s-early 2010s pop music


Literally my vibe I’m so here for it not gonna lie


----------



## JiJi (Jul 7, 2021)

GRC said:


> It seems they changed up the music, suddenly now there's a lot of late 2000s-early 2010s pop music.
> 
> Coldplay - Clocks
> Coldplay - Viva La Vida
> ...


We've had these in the playlist at my store since our remodel a couple years ago.


----------



## GRC (Jul 7, 2021)

JiJi said:


> We've had these in the playlist at my store since our remodel a couple years ago.


That's odd, do different stores get different playlists? I assumed they all used the same one.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2021)

Britney Spears - Toxic


----------



## JiJi (Aug 14, 2021)

oath2order said:


> Britney Spears - Toxic


how fitting


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 14, 2021)

Selena Gomez - Slow Down

(a bop)


----------



## BottomPerformer (Aug 15, 2021)

I've heard The Beatles, Elvis, and Johnny Cash. Never thought I would hear them at Target.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes play music. It is soo eerily quiet when shopping when store is not busy.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Aug 16, 2021)

Sounds like we've got a new playlist.  I've heard Elvis, Luke Bryan, Shania Twain, Johnny Cash, and The Archies.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 16, 2021)

I love all the Prince songs that play. I wonder if him being from Minnesota has to do with it.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 17, 2021)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> Sounds like we've got a new playlist.  I've heard Elvis, Luke Bryan, Shania Twain, Johnny Cash, and The Archies.



Hm. This list? It don't impress me much.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 18, 2021)

The Archies, nice.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 18, 2021)

Seven Nation Army by Ben l'Oncle Soul
Who chose this to play? Its so bad😢. It hurts my heart they way the song is butchered


----------



## Shani (Aug 30, 2021)

Heard a song on the playlist today I know I've heard outside of work before, but I can't place it. Not a new song. Faster tempo, man singing, melody consisting of mostly one note (a G). I couldn't discern any lyrics cause of all the noise in the store. This is probably too vague, but does anyone know which song I'm trying to describe?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 5, 2021)

Is _Christmas is here again_ (or whatever it's actually called) the _I feel love_ of this Christmas season? I heard it at least twice per shift tonight, in 5 hours, and I know I've heard it at least every shift the past week or two.


----------



## GRC (Dec 6, 2021)

I feel like I've been hearing all of the Christmas songs way too much already. Some of them definitely multiple times a shift. But it doesn't help that half of them sound exactly the same, they all sound big band-ish with a female singer.

But that song where the lady in a very high pitched voice is singing about candy canes is by far the worst.


----------



## Guest Avocado (Dec 6, 2021)

Best part about only being scheduled for Service Desk or Drive-Up is that for 90% of the time, I never have to hear the store radio at all. We actually have a smart speaker in our OPU hold area too, so whatever's on the speakers hasn't gotten stuck in my head for awhile.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 7, 2021)

I hate Sia's Candy Cane Lane still


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 7, 2021)

I haven't heard a single Christmas song yet. Do they have different playlists for different regions? We have a large Jewish population here and maybe they didn't want the Christmas music to clash while Hanukkah was still going on lol


----------



## Guest Avocado (Dec 8, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I haven't heard a single Christmas song yet. Do they have different playlists for different regions? We have a large Jewish population here and maybe they didn't want the Christmas music to clash while Hanukkah was still going on lol


IDK, but I know that, at least at my store, the playlist os a mix if the standard Target playlist and Christmas songs. It's not all one or the other.


----------



## Targetking (Dec 8, 2021)

They should play this in honor of Bullseye.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2022)

Hillary Duff - Come Clean


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 8, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> I haven't heard a single Christmas song yet. Do they have different playlists for different regions? We have a large Jewish population here and maybe they didn't want the Christmas music to clash while Hanukkah was still going on lol


From what i heard from my pml, there's about 15 playlists from corporate with different vibes. 
So one with more country one with less etc.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 9, 2022)

How can I get on the one with less?


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 27, 2022)

Not only have they completely revamped the playlist at my store (for the better IMO), but they have crossfading now. The songs kinda blend into each other.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 27, 2022)

The only place I hear the music is the restroom.  I'm pretty sure it's playing elsewhere, but I don't even hear it anymore.


----------



## GRC (Mar 28, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> Not only have they completely revamped the playlist at my store (for the better IMO), but they have crossfading now. The songs kinda blend into each other.


It's been like that at my store for a while. It's very odd on songs without outros, as sometimes the last couple of words will get cut off.


----------



## Science250 (May 7, 2022)

Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra - Hey Ya - YouTube

Falling Out - YouTube

The Killers - Smile Like You Mean It - YouTube

The Black Keys - Go [Official Music Video] - YouTube

Sunset Sesh (Audio) - Cienfue - YouTube

Acapulco (Ryan Mario Remix) - YouTube

Florence + The Machine - Ship To Wreck (The Odyssey – Chapter 4) - YouTube

Toro y Moi - "Freelance" (Official Music Video) - YouTube

Golden Features - Wolfie (feat. Julia Stone) - YouTube

Ra Ra Riot - "Dance With Me" (Official Video) - YouTube

Cut Copy - Take Me Over - YouTube

Cut Copy - Stars Last Me A Lifetime (Audio) - YouTube

Alessia Cara - Rooting For You (Official Video) - YouTube

Walk Like Nothing - YouTube

Sunset Sons - Love Lights (Audio) - YouTube

Carly Rae Jepsen - Now That I Found You - YouTube

The Whitest Boy Alive - "Fireworks" - YouTube

Body Language - Let's Try - YouTube

J Balvin, Willy William - Mi Gente (Official Video) - YouTube

Stone Sour - Say You'll Haunt Me [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube

Poolside - Do You Believe - YouTube

900 Miles (The Avener Rework) - YouTube

Serena Ryder - Candy (Official Video) - YouTube

Bobby Brown-On Our Own - YouTube

The Undercover Dream Lovers - You Don't Have to Be Lonely - YouTube

Sam Smith - I Feel Love (Visualiser) - YouTube

Kito, Empress Of - Wild Girl (Official Video) - YouTube

Matt & Kim-Let's Go - YouTube

The Weeknd - Secrets (Official Video) - YouTube

Lykke Li - I follow (You) - YouTube

Roosevelt - Sign (Official Video) - YouTube

Sam Smith - Diamonds (Lyrics) - YouTube

Joe Stone vs Cr3on - Is It Really Love (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube

Electric Guest - Back For Me - YouTube

Boxed In - Foot of the Hill [Official Music Video] - YouTube

Jax Jones - Yeah Yeah Yeah (Roosevelt Remix) - YouTube

Jax Jones - Yeah Yeah Yeah - YouTube

Emeli Sandé - Heaven (Official Audio) - YouTube

Clean Bandit - We Were Just Kids (feat. Craig David & Kirsten Joy) [Official Audio] - YouTube

Van She - Jamaica - YouTube

Miami Horror - Leila - YouTube

DJDS - Why Don't You Come On feat. Khalid and Empress Of (Lyric Video) - YouTube

Cut Copy - Black Rainbows - YouTube

Laura Branigan - Self Control (Official Music Video) - YouTube

SG Lewis - Chemicals (Lyric Video) - YouTube

Ivy - Only A Fool Would Say That - YouTube

RAC - This Song ft. Rostam - YouTube

Blossoms - Cool Like You - YouTube

Cut Copy - Standing In The Middle Of The Field (Audio) - YouTube

Kilo Kish - SPARK - YouTube

Neil Frances - Music Sounds Better With You - YouTube

Toro y Moi - Who I Am - YouTube

Foster The People - I Love My Friends (Video) - YouTube

NoMBe - Prototype (Lyric Video) - YouTube

01 Nicole Willis & The Soul Investigators - Paint Me in a Corner [Timmion] - YouTube

Robyn - Stars 4-Ever - YouTube

benny blanco & Calvin Harris - I Found You (Official Music Video) - YouTube

The Strokes - Brooklyn Bridge To Chorus (Audio) - YouTube

Chico Mann - Comes and Goes (feat. Annakalmia Traver) - YouTube

Coast Modern - Electric Feel - YouTube

Miami Horror - I Look To You (ft. Kimbra) (official HD) - YouTube

Tame Impala - Is It True (Official Video) - YouTube

Smiley Faces - YouTube

Amber Mark - Heatwave (Official Video) - YouTube

Katy Perry - Harleys In Hawaii (Official) - YouTube

Little Dragon - Klapp Klapp - YouTube

Little Dragon - Timothy - YouTube

Beck - Colors - YouTube

Maroon 5 - Wait (Chromeo Remix) (Audio) - YouTube

The Bamboos - Avenger (Official Audio) - YouTube

Electric Guest - Back For Me - YouTube

Peter Bjorn and John - Young Folks (Official Video) - YouTube

Capital Cities - Patience Gets Us Nowhere Fast - YouTube

Only Love Can Break Your Heart - Saint Etienne - YouTube

Kali Uchis - After The Storm ft. Tyler, The Creator, Bootsy Collins - YouTube

Little Dragon - Sunshine - YouTube

Blue Hawaii - Versus Game (Official Video) - YouTube

Phoenix - Ti Amo - YouTube

Two Door Cinema Club - Sun (Gildas Kitsuné Club Night Remix) - YouTube

[Indie Dance] - Draper - All I See (feat. Laura Brehm) [Monstercat Release] - YouTube

Kito - Wild Girl (Paul Woolford Remix) - YouTube

Poolside - Do You Believe (Kartell Remix) - YouTube

Toro y Moi - "Girl Like You" - YouTube

Kylie & Dua Lipa - Real Groove (Studio 2054 Remix) (Official Audio) - YouTube

Music Sounds Better With You - YouTube

Stardust - Music Sounds Better With You (Eat More Cake Remix) - YouTube

Little Dragon - 'Are You Feeling Sad? (feat. Kali Uchis)' (Official Audio) - YouTube

Love Like Waves - YouTube



Yuna - Blank Marquee ft. G-Eazy - YouTube


----------



## Captain Orca (May 7, 2022)

Never heard of any of the above but I'm considerably older than y'all.  Music in the restroom is a nice distraction.  No need to go into detail.


----------



## happygoth (May 7, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Never heard of any of the above but I'm considerably older than y'all.  Music in the restroom is a nice distraction.  No need to go into detail.


You've heard of Laura Branigan, come on now Captain! Katy Perry too, I'd wager.

I've heard of 13 of the artists and three of the songs, so I'm not doing much better than you, lol.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 7, 2022)

My error, and I make very few.  Yes I have heard of the two you cite.  Ever hear of Strawberry Alarm Clock?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 7, 2022)

I remember Strawberry Alarm Clock. Incense and Peppermints rocked.


----------



## happygoth (May 8, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> My error, and I make very few.  Yes I have heard of the two you cite.  Ever hear of Strawberry Alarm Clock?


Indeed I have.


----------



## versionDefect (May 10, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Never heard of any of the above but I'm considerably older than y'all. Music in the restroom is a nice distraction. No need to go into detail.


my store its loud asf LMAO. lemme pee in peace


----------



## Captain Orca (May 10, 2022)

Yea but wouldn't you rather listen to 140 db of Bad Moon Rising (CCR)  when a team member is sitting next to you doing their thing?  Fogarty over a bomb-drop any day.


----------



## redeye58 (May 11, 2022)

The music is so loud in our restrooms that women on their cells be shouting 'bout their business


----------



## happygoth (May 11, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> The music is so loud in our restrooms that women on their cells be shouting 'bout their business


No music in our store so they don't have to shout. I was at the fitting room today when a woman strolling down the main aisle made mention of the fact that she slept with a guy and commented on the size of his package. Thankfully there were no children around!


----------



## tgrusyc (May 12, 2022)

Anyone know what the source for the playlists are? Like are they just using a secret spotify playlist or what. Through what mechanism is the music being played.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 12, 2022)

tgrusyc said:


> Anyone know what the source for the playlists are? Like are they just using a secret spotify playlist or what. Through what mechanism is the music being played.



According to a music site I hang out on it's a company called Mood Media music out of Texas.









						Music For Business & In-Store Music - Mood Media
					

Discover the sound of your brand with music for business. Fully licensed for commercial use. Work with professional music designers and our intuitive app.




					us.moodmedia.com


----------



## versionDefect (May 12, 2022)

In Q4 they played such banger house music songs. My favorite was the harlies in Hawaii Kandy Remix. Added it to my main playlist.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 14, 2022)

They play the explicit version of Heartbreak Warfare by John Mayer where he says "you're talking shit again". I'm surprised spot is ok with that. Or they just didn't notice.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 14, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> They play the explicit version of Heartbreak Warfare by John Mayer where he says "you're talking shit again". I'm surprised spot is ok with that. Or they just didn't notice.




Or that term has lost its shock value since they've been using it on Prime Time TV shows since 1999 on Chicago Hope.
Or on cable where South Park had an episode that used it 162 times in one episode.
I don't think most people care anymore.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 24, 2022)

Natasha Bedingfield- Unwritten
That brings back nostalgia. Remember when every other song in the aughts randomly had a gospel choir in the bridge and outro?

Also, I've noticed they're playing "You Need To Calm Down" by Taylor Swift a lot more with Pride month coming up.


----------



## happygoth (May 24, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> Natasha Bedingfield- Unwritten
> That brings back nostalgia. Remember when every other song in the aughts randomly had a gospel choir in the bridge and outro?
> 
> Also, I've noticed they're playing "You Need To Calm Down" by Taylor Swift a lot more with Pride month coming up.


Unwritten, such a great song!


----------



## GRC (Jun 18, 2022)

Lana Del Rey - Video Games
Donna Summer - I Feel Love (oh no...)


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Jun 18, 2022)

Being in Texas, our store also has a bit of country stuff mixed in too. I don't listen to country but the only one that I recognize is chicken fried


----------



## smarthuddle (Jun 18, 2022)

GRC said:


> Lana Del Rey - Video Games
> Donna Summer - I Feel Love (oh no...)


The PTSD i have from I feel love 😭😭 I recognize it on the first note.


----------



## BottomPerformer (Jun 18, 2022)

Sounds like the playlist got shuffled up a bit. Hearing lots of disco again and I think Lady Gagas entire playlist.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 19, 2022)

🎶 I want you love and I want your revenge, you and me could write a bad romance. Oh oh oh oh ooh ooooh oooh oh oh oh oh oh , caught in a bad romance...🎶


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 19, 2022)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World- Tears for Fears. 
Enjoyed that flashback to those “I want my MTV” days…


----------



## happygoth (Jun 20, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Everybody Wants to Rule the World- Tears for Fears.
> Enjoyed that flashback to those “I want my MTV” days…


Great song


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 20, 2022)

Noticing a lot of 90s and 2000s hits popping up. Both Baby One More Time and Love Story were played the other day lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 23, 2022)

Oh no... after switching to the Donna Summer version of "I Feel Love" after a while, they switched back to the Sam Smith cover.


----------



## He77CAT (Jun 24, 2022)

we used to have music that played over the store and at times we could hear it at the registers..  but we no longer do....  Our store was updated and completion was about Feb 2022   for some reason our store is noisy and the music would be distorted so a NO vote from me


----------



## baba777 (Jun 24, 2022)

Have You Ever Seen The Rain… can’t stand that song. Ugh!

It seems like they stopped playing Good Time. I also heard Diet Mountain Dew by Lana Del Rey, and last week when I was in Florida, I almost screamed when I heard Immaterial by SOPHIE. Someone’s got taste!


----------



## livelovetoil2 (Aug 9, 2022)

We are going through a remodel, and now suddenly, we have f+-king music now. I used to love the fact that we didn't have tunes in the store. But, of course, they had to ruin that shit. I hate the music they play too!!

I guess it could be worse.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 9, 2022)

As bad as some asshole at the trout stream who sets up fairly close with a boom box.  Quiet stream, birds, frogs and nobody on the cell then this shit.


----------



## Science250 (Sep 8, 2022)

Møme - Club Sandwich - YouTube


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 19, 2022)

The way they could add this to the playlist and it would fit right in.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 11, 2022)

The week of her new album release, Taylor Swift music will takeover the overheads during peak traffic times. I'm so down for this.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 11, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> The week of her new album release, Taylor Swift music will takeover the overheads during peak traffic times. I'm so down for this.


My sister is counting the days till this drops, lol.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 21, 2022)

I know you're all dying to know what the names of the new Taylor songs are that were playing today.

You're On Your Own, Kid
Snow On The Beach
Vigilante Shit
Bejeweled
Sweet Nothing
Mastermind


----------



## versionDefect (Oct 21, 2022)

Man I miss the times when they would play like house music at night.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 23, 2022)

They need to add this timeless SPOOKY BOP asap!!


----------



## versionDefect (Oct 23, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> They need to add this timeless SPOOKY BOP asap!!



DISNEY PUT THEIR WHOLE DISUSSY IN THIS SONG ONG


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 23, 2022)

Merle


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 23, 2022)

Endless loop of Sam The Sham And The Pharoh's


----------



## versionDefect (Nov 15, 2022)

I miss back when they’d play house music.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 16, 2022)

I noticed recently that we don't have music anymore. Literally have no idea how long it's been. Too embarrassing to ask anyone else, probably been gone for months. I tend not to notice things quickly. Remodel has been going on for a while. I miss the music now that I realize it's not here


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2022)

versionDefect said:


> DISNEY PUT THEIR WHOLE DISUSSY IN THIS SONG ONG



I come back to this thread after ages and now "disussy"

lord.


----------



## versionDefect (Nov 17, 2022)

oath2order said:


> I come back to this thread after ages and now "disussy"
> 
> lord.


am i wrong tho?


----------



## employee 626 (Nov 20, 2022)

Just Rick Rook us a few times a shift and play the Home Depot song a couple times a day


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler (Dec 5, 2022)

I notice a lack of holiday ie Christmas music this year.  That being said I am not sad to not hear Sam Smith from 2019 every 20 minutes


----------



## employee 626 (Dec 6, 2022)

I found the request line 

248-434-5508


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 7, 2022)

employee 626 said:


> I found the request line
> 
> 248-434-5504


That's the RIck rolled number. 








						You can now Rickroll people who ask for your phone number
					

You can now Rickroll people by phone.




					theprovince.com


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 7, 2022)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> I notice a lack of holiday ie Christmas music this year.  That being said I am not sad to not hear Sam Smith from 2019 every 20 minutes


I'm just happy not hearing Mariah Carey (the self-proclaimed queen of Christmas) warbling.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 7, 2022)

Not missing Santa Baby, either.🤮


----------



## Yetive (Dec 14, 2022)

Targets Xmas playlist.


----------



## employee 626 (Dec 14, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Targets Xmas playlist.
> View attachment 14479


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 14, 2022)

Elmo said:


>



No Christmas Wrapping? Bummer…🙁


----------



## JiJi (Dec 15, 2022)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> I notice a lack of holiday ie Christmas music this year.  That being said I am not sad to not hear Sam Smith from 2019 every 20 minutes


But do you feel love? 🤣


----------



## Guest Avocado (Dec 15, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> No Christmas Wrapping? Bummer…🙁



It is in the actual playlist corporate uses. I'm currently an ODTM, but I heard it at my store on Black Friday.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> No Christmas Wrapping? Bummer…🙁



Terrible song


----------



## GRC (Dec 18, 2022)

Only 6 more days of Christmas music... thank goodness.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 19, 2022)

I HATE the text you merry Christmas song by Kristin bell.


----------



## Ultimate Floater (Dec 19, 2022)

Our store isn’t playing Christmas music. I’m not mad about it.


----------



## Science250 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## employee 626 (Jan 1, 2023)

Do you think that Spot would ever let TMs select what songs are played from a database of approved songs?


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 1, 2023)

no


----------



## employee 626 (Jan 1, 2023)

Posted in wrong thread by mistake


----------



## employee 626 (Monday at 9:40 PM)

Why doesn’t the front end have music? It drives me nuts. I wish it at least went to the check lanes


----------



## Guest Avocado (Yesterday at 9:11 PM)

employee 626 said:


> Why doesn’t the front end have music? It drives me nuts. I wish it at least went to the check lanes



ASANTS. At my store, I can hear the music when I'm at the Checklanes, but I can barely hear a peep when I'm at the Guest Service Desk.


----------

